# Project fox: The progress continues



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Ill keep this open to future posts, verses scattering stuff about this project all about the board. 
Thank you sausagemit! Got the handles, painted them up and installed. Word of caution to those thinking about these handles, the quality is very low, and the fitment is horrible. This is by far the most “rice” thing I have on my car, in a literal sense. Only do it if you must have the look. I had to drill another hole in the car to fasten the handle (the hole opposite the mechanism is almost 1” off). I also had to make the hole on the mechanism side oblong for it to line up properly. On top of that it took a couple tries to get the striker at a nice feel. 
I installed a 13.5” Grant GT wheel. Do yourself a favor, if you ever put a wheel in, get the proper euro adapter. I have the standard one, and my wheel is about 1.5” from the instrument cluster. Its not to bad (if your hand fits), but if I get annoyed ill have to fab up a 3 in or so spacer between the adapter and the wheel. 
Repainted the hood, removed the silver striped segments on the sides, and went with a semi gloss black instead of flat, looks cleaner IMO
Yep, no more grabber green, sprayed over some engine parts with a translucent metallic blue.
(and yes, my washer fluid reservoir is a water bottle with a Buick washer pump inside







).
Progress with continue as time allows… 
Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW in referrence to the doorhandles!!! very different and nicely done.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

Nice work as allways OJ. 
And whey protien bottles make better washer fluid reservoirs but it would be kinda tricky mounting one in a fox seeing as how you can't mount it vertically like you can in a few other cars. The trick is to be able to get your hand on the inside of the res and use brass fittings rather than silicone.
And what happend to your old washer fluid reservoir? Becuase I have one for sale!! Just kidding, mine has a hole in it and I have no idea how it got there.
And sounds like the front door handles were even more of a pain in the ass than the rear ones.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

Not one thing on that car appeals to my taste, but way to go for tricking out your car as you see fit and doing the work yourself.


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Not one thing on that car appeals to my taste, but way to go for tricking out your car as you see fit and doing the work yourself.

agreed. nice handy work. well done.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

on my way to work i awalys pass this rabbit thats been rusting away in this guys yard for years, finaly stoped and talked him into selling his hubcaps (real nice condition) look like these







and his roof rack for next to nothing, i may just sell the rack (bolt on chrome luggage style) but the caps will make it to the fox, more of the look i want vs. the "tuner" style rims i have...


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Take a pic of the roof rack, I may want it.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (efritsch)*

will do, picking the stuff up sat. if you do want it ill let it go cheap like $25...
I also have a stripe somthing like this in the works







but with my fox logo in the back of it



_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 9:55 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Those hubcaps are sweet. 
And if efritsch doesn't want the rack I may. I've been looking for a cheap improvised ski rack for the past week.


----------



## oldjeffey (Apr 26, 2006)

lower it,tint the headlights and that thing will be bioching. the blue engine work looks world better than the green


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oldjeffey)*

thanks, plan on lowering it, just not sure what way i want to go about doing it quite yet, probly use spacers and bring the wheels out a little as well.. here is a quick and crappy PS of how its going to turn out:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_thanks, plan on lowering it, just not sure what way i want to go about doing it quite yet, probly use spacers and bring the wheels out a little as well.. here is a quick and crappy PS of how its going to turn out:









Looks nice but good luck actually getting that low.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (efritsch)*

just a rendering, i dont think i will be able to tuck a 13" wheel like that with out some major work.(who knows i may be







enough to try it.. but I may just drop the front so I have less than an 1" gap and call it a day. I likew how the rake looks, dont see it to often...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Made some progress this week. Took off the side molding, came off easy. Welded metal in to cover the holes. I did not have a MIG (its at the shop), so I used an old stick welder I had at my apartment, it really distorted the panels, so I had a lot of body work to do. The stripe: I ordered the design that my GF’s mom made, placed it on the car and painted over it with a matte finish somewhat textured black paint (something like the painted graphics of the 70’s) then removed the decal. All in all its coming out nice. I still have to finish up to body work, glaze prime and paint. 











































_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 7:13 AM 9-27-2006_


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

















You rock... you're getting close!!! Drp it, put on some vintage 13's, and get rid of the red stripe on the bumper!!


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_ so I used an old stick welder I had at my apartment, it really distorted the panels, 



I've used wet rags and and magnets to help minimize this. Not the best, but it helps some.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Great work! Props for doing lots of custom work where many others stop. I like the fat stripes down the length of the car.


----------



## fatfoxjeff (May 15, 2006)

Man ! that thing is Really coming along! Are you going to Foxstock?? can you at least bring it to Carlisle friday  night and meet some foxers around 10 -10:30 I should be sitting at the Petro, or the Mc'D's in my Red Wagen


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (fatfoxjeff)*

Thanks!!
i would like to ride up for foxstock, we will see how it goes, busy with work and school. As soon as the rain stops, and the humidity goes down im going to finish up the body work and paint. I should have everything - the drop done by oct 4th. Still have to see if i want to put the roof rack on (if not ill put the pics up, i have the order of dibs...), and i am also thinking about some white wall tires, think it may go well with the look.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

just scored a set of 4 Yokohama A-008 72V 175/50/13's for $25 Have about 80% tread life on them







should look neet


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Voyage (Fox) Sport from Brasil...


----------



## MoFox (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gigante)*

that thing has automatic windows and no bar under the dash... no fair! These pics are mean, but that's still a sweet car. Is that a choke control? Carb car?
What is the red thing on the door near where the rear view mirror control would be?
THREADJACK



_Modified by MoFox at 6:13 AM 9-29-2006_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_Voyage (Fox) Sport from Brasil...

























































I love how nomatter what "cool" stuff we may post.... a Brazillian can come in a post a seemingly run of the mill car in Brazil and knock our socks off. I suppose its alot like looking at a German Camaro forum.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

Although we do get excited about looking at cars from Brazil, we Columbus Foxers are not very jealous because we are the Sao Paul of North America when it come to Foxing.


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

Now thats how a fox is supposed to look! That thing is bad, and the seats..........SICK!!


----------



## oldjeffey (Apr 26, 2006)

that is exactly like the next fox project i wana start. its gona look like this and have a pete tong blown 2.0 16v.


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

that fox....... just made a mess in my pants :x ...... my god that this is sweet, im still in awe
my fox project that i wanted to pursue was this:








but now i want to go green, that car is phenominal.
as for caps or covers, i found these a while back but they never fit, i liked the look


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DevilsWorkshop)*

Update: Finished the body work, and painted. Picked up the Rabbit roof rack put it on the car for a test fit, decided I liked the way it looked and installed it. Cleaned the hub caps up as best as I could, ill be putting those on with my new tires some time next week. I also plan on lowering it some time soon as well. I took the rear side markers off the Rabbit and installed them on the fox. I like the look, its different. All you have to do for install is drill 2 1/8” holes. The light socket on the fox slips right in the lens, and it’s big enough to cover the existing holes. I also smoked them…


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

lookin goooooooooooooood dude


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I think I might have sent you one of the screws for my stock rear door rear door handles, because I can't find it.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

not to be an ass but at first i really didn't like it but it's growing on me and fast. keep up the work!!!!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

you may have ill look, if not ill try and find one and send it to you if you still need it, (no cost) Just email me your adress...
Well bad news on the tires, i tried to mount them up last night and no go, i can not get the top bead over the rim lip with my tire machine ( its a new Monty unit to!) I get it to roll on about 1/2 way arround, then the opsite end lifts no matter how much pressure i put on it.. so im thinking the tire is just to wide. Anyone else ever mount a 175/50 on a stock fox rim? Advice? 
Ill have some daylight pics up soon, i do have the hubcaps on...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Here it is: Its almost where I want it. I removed the fog lights, looks cleaner. All I have to do now is lower it, and spend a little more time detailing the engine bay (immediate goals). I have also been thinking about cutting the fender arches off, and splitting them, (all 4) and welding in a 3” wide arc of sheet metal to bring them out and down, I think it would look great covering up a nice set of deep dished 13’s on slammed suspension. That would about finish the Rice Fox out


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

dude my stock wheels where 175's i'm going to try and put 205/60's on spiders. it's a 5 1/2 inch rim. i have no idea on how this is going to work but i'm will to try it.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_i'm going to try and put 205/60's on spiders. it's a 5 1/2 inch rim. 

Please don't do that. You'll need a 7" for that to look or perform anywhere near like it should. Trust me. I did 215/60's on 5-1/2 (x 15") once. It was very bad. Very, very bad. If you can even get it to mount, you'll have so much sidewall roll that you'll think you're driving on Jell-O.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

it's for drag not turns.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_it's for drag not turns.

Ahhh...
Very well. Carry on then.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

Don't worry about the screw OJ, I just strolled over to the local hardware store (1/2 a block away from my house) and picked up one that fit just fine.
I think I might have 175/60's on my stock rims for the wintertime, I will have to check when I get home. Last winter I did blow off a bead because I hit a curb that I couln't see. Hence the need for the tires in my sig, which were originally mounted on my BMW. They were pretty unstable driving on dry pavement but absoloutly awsome in the snow.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

sounds good. I have put on a set of 175/60's (my old jetta) with no issue at all. these 175/50... like no side wall, and stff.. 
if anyone knows if it can be done let me know. any tips on geting the bead over?


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

very good transformation
you went from this








to this
















very very nice


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (wilsfox)*

thanks, i like your Before After pic idea so i put these together....
























I also removed the GLI badge in the grill, and changed it to this: Goes better with the overall style of the car. Also added some chrome eyelids


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_I also removed the GLI badge in the grill, and changed it to this: Goes better with the overall style of the car. 









I like the re-badge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by snowfox at 1:14 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_these 175/50... like no side wall, and stff.. 
if anyone knows if it can be done let me know. any tips on geting the bead over?

It's the 50 series that'll get you when trying to get those onto 5" rims. Your casing width is (theoretically) 6.9", so your looking at close to an inch of 'pucker' instead of the 'stretch' look that is the rage for little wheels. Also, this pucker will screw with your handling quite a bit. The short sidewalls really want to sit a lot more 'square' with the wheel to work properly. As for getting the bead over, your gonna need lube. A lot of lube.







You would be a lot better off if you could at least find some 5.5" wide wheels. 6 or 6.5 would be even better.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_ if anyone knows if it can be done let me know. any tips on geting the bead over?

Based on a couple of pics of your car in a gas station type garage, I bet you work there. Sooo... if you have a center post tire machine, the bottom bead should be easy, you may be able to just spin it on by hand, the top will suck. I would use a pry bar between the rim and the tire and push the tire twards the rim as the bar comes around. Lots o' soap. Rim clamp machine should work about the same way.
Buyt like Snow says, it's not going to work quite right on a 5" rim, besides the sidewall issue, your going to have to run about 20lbs to keep from looking like a implement tire. I would try a 60 series, but go with what you got. I know how working in a small garage goes







.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yup, working at the local grage, it can be fun at times, and others well you get it... Pays my way through college...
we have this machine: http://www.hofmann-usa.com/monty_1520.htm
I dident try with the pry bar, its a good idea, ill have to try it, ill use a little more lube to. But my question is: Is it worth it? How will the handeling compare to the 175/65 im running now? any safety issues? The price was right for the tires, i could awalys get my $ back out of them if i decide not to go this way


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dident try with the pry bar, its a good idea, ill have to try it, ill use a little more lube to. But my question is: Is it worth it? How will the handeling compare to the 175/65 im running now? any safety issues? The price was right for the tires, i could awalys get my $ back out of them if i decide not to go this way

On 5" rims? No. I think you will be disapointed with the outcome. 6" rims would be fine.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I ran 205/60/13 Falks on stock rims with no issues and they handled just as well as the 195/60/14.


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

ditch the wheels and lip and slam it. It would look a lot better


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (SN2BJDM)*

I can't believe_ you _actually suggested ditching the lip!


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*

gosh.
you make me look really bad. 
you have done so much to that fox in what seems like so little of time.
i have so many things i want to do to mine, but i never find the time for any of it.
props


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

LOL snow. I say ditch the lip cuz its from the newer model year s10. Its too wide for the car, sucks cuz you cant trim it.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (SN2BJDM)*

i know,, to many renforcements and crap.. to much work to cut them all out, and heat/ bend it.... so i just made some alu filler plates to make up the diffrence looks good IMO
but...
It may come off because its getting droped on its nuts soon









i had to do it







flame away!









ill keep it posted!


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

I have to be honest and point out that I think our cars look BETTER with the body side mouldings.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

my main modivation for taking the molding off was the stripe, would have looked way to cluttered with both the molding and the stripe on the side of the car,,, but other wise i think i would have left it on the car, belnds with the bumpers well 


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 9:56 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

I love this car. It makes me thing of the Vespas that have all the chrome on them and they have so many things on them to make them personalized. I love how your car is so personalized!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*

thanks! you got it,, im building the car for me.. im like that with just about everything i own, i like it personalized, not what everone else has, i dont like trends so much. I would rather build somthing that fits my personality, rather than the accepted "this is cool" set of modifications...
speaking of vespa,, here is my scoot









it has its share of modification


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_

i had to do it







flame away!









ill keep it posted!









Well here is my opinion. The car looks MUCH better since i flammed you the first, so good job on that, although im not too fond of the blue engine bay or the bottle in it. The car has a very cool idea going for it, but as of now its just cluttered, not flowing very well imo. Your going for an old school look, all your paint lines are very sharp and straight, but u got new age rounded door handles? Doesnt go. I already told you about the lip but it does look much cleaner without the lights. The wing..................i dunno just looks weird. Lip spoiler would clean it up much better. The checkered top is cool, but the hood too.........its just too much. Go back all silver on the hood and the roof would be hot. Wheels............hubcaps are hubcaps. Find some nice classic old school wheels. Something rare, and that will set it off. But like i said its come a long way and its definitely getting better. Much better than those other cars u posted.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

hahahaha jesus dude....you're nuts. I love it. 
Big up yourself on the badge change...looks much much better....so does the rest of the car...diggin' that stripe...does away w/ the big blank spot your doorhandles left...keep on doin' what you're doin'...I think it's awesome


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (LowriderS10)*

thanks man, ill keep it up dont worie








SN2BJDM: I agree with you on the hood, i think im going all silver, it looked sweet before the stripes and the roof, but now its just a little much. The rear spoiler i like, contomplating spraying it silver as well to tone it down a tad. I see your point on the handels, but i think they look sharp, the chrome looks good on them, and most of all its diffrent. As for the rims, def, i would love to have a set of real deep dish chrome 13" with some crazy offset, but im not sinking alot of $$ into the car. Te wheels would easly cost 3x as much as i have in the car. So ill stick with the caps for now , i was thinking about moding a set of old bug chrome moon's and set them on the stock steels with a red lip, cheap and sweet, with a set of white walls. Working on a duel round light settup, and thinking about some rabbit chrome flag mirors, also plaining out a swt of custom coil overs, ill let you know how it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As far as the engine bay goes, the car still has alot of work to go, that is by no means a final product, i will probly carry the checker theme into the engine bay, or somthing neat. Its an on going process, who knows an ABA may end up in there










_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 10:19 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I hate to be a parts vulture, but if you swap dual round headlights, dibs on buying your drivers side Headlamp assembly.








Love the roof by the way!


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Your car is realy coming along.It's nice to see somebody doing their own thing.And the Fox side moldings really suck,I regret not shaving those and the side lights when I repainted.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by blkparati at 3:00 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_I hate to be a parts vulture, but if you swap dual round headlights, dibs on buying your drivers side Headlamp assembly.








Love the roof by the way!

that is just being a monger rightere








God damn, I love this car, I love everything about it (except it needs to be slammmmmmmmmmmed) And I dont think the paint is too much, the styling is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I know there's a lot of folks who dig 13's, but here's a suggestion...
These are 14's, but cheap and readily available at your local junkyard:








With your connections I'm sure you or someone you know could swap the centers into some 7-8" hoops or widen them - whatever. Get them painted the stock silver they were available in and slap the old school bug caps on 'em. Just an idea. Take a photo-chop swing at it and see what you think.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (snowfox)*

I'm liking your car more and more..just two things that I think makes it look too heavy... the first has already been pointed out.. the hood. It needs to be a solid silver, the second thing would be the bumpers. I think it would look better if they were left silver..Factory look. Just my 2 cents


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*

Everyone, thanks a lot for the comments! Really appreciate it.








snowfox, Those 14¨ steelies do have a nice look to them, when I get the time I will do a PS, it may be the way to go Thanks for the suggestion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
DasBaldGuy, there all yours, there is perfect condition as well.








Communications, its getting slammed soon, as soon as I get my mental ideas for my suspension into an actual product
Definitely painting the hood solid silver. Rien, I know what you mean about the heavy look, with the black bumpers it looks as though there is a lot bumper just hanging on the car. I do have a question for you. Are you running rabbit bumpers? If so, how did that install go? That was one of my considerations (the small polished alu. ones), I would only switch to the rabbit bumpers if I get the duel round setup figured out (ether the Brazil setup, or I have been eyeing up a couple headlight buckets from an old 60's impala, and a old GTO, dimensions are about right







) If I switched to the rabbit bumpers with the new style lights it just would not mesh very well IMO.










_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 9:12 AM 10-6-2006_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

cut down the front bumper and pul it in tight to the car it is easy and looks good I did it it is easy 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=1455563



































_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:41 AM 10-6-2006_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_ Those 14¨ steelies do have a nice look to them, when I get the time I will do a PS, it may be the way to go 

OK, here's a little fodder for the ol' imagination... I confess, I went tramping through the Mk II forum for these, but I knew I'd find some stuff there...
OK, the original poster claims these are 14 x 8.5. They might be just a smidgen too wide for your application and the offset is probably just a bit off, but here you go:








Here's another idea that goes with your current paint scheme that is just WAY too wide at 14 x 10:








Now these are actually 15's by an unknown width, but the black and chrome may be a good stylistic fit with your ride:
















Sorry none of these will be very useful for photo-chopping, but it's just some ideas...
Keep making your mark, OJ!


_Modified by snowfox at 10:22 AM 10-6-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_DasBaldGuy, there all yours, there is perfect condition as well.










*Sweet. Dibs on Headlights. Let me know when you remove them.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

ill let you know








Banned wagon: I like that bumper idea, it looks great
Snowfox, thanks for all the research!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 1:31 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

diggin the "volkwagen" on the grille


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi,
I'm not in this forum too often, but after reading thru this thread I just want to say that you have done a nice Job on your Fox. It is coming along very nicely, and I like the latest transformations you've done.
Keep it up,
Mike.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

Jettaboy1884, Thanks for the comments!
It was a slow day at work, so i basacaly got paid to work on my own car








What I did:
Painted the hood all silver
Painted the rear spoiler silver
Lowered the hight of the spoiler (sits almost flush with the trunk now)
Re installed the door cards (still out from all the welding)
And this is probly the most functional thing i did: Ever since i put the spoiler on, the trunk would not stay up on its own, well i got hit in the head to many times and finaly solved that issue. I found an old gas strut out of a cellica gt-s, it still worked, but not enough to keep up the cellicas huge hatch so we kept it. Well i decided to use it, i made custom hinged brackets, so now upon opening the trunk it just goes up on its own and stays there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill update with pics some time soon...


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

If you take the cardboard panels out of your trunk you can see that the spring can be adjusted for the trunk by moving it on the levers. Just in case your gas strut doesn't work out


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Thanks for the tip! I was un aware of that,, I really should get a Bentley…
I think the gas strut will work well.
Updated pics:








































My 2 foxes :


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Looking better all the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great pic of the red head with the fall leaves.


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (blkparati)*

Pittsburgh chicks rock, Ive been trying to get these two girls to pose in front of my fox, hopefully in Bikinis!

















They are almost on board, almost!



At anyrate, Im loving the car, and great pictures!!!


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_








 

This reminds me of the overkill gas piston I installed on my BMW hood. I couldn't find one that fit so I made a new botom bracket for it and when I would pop the hood from inside the car while stopping it would go all the way up which was pretty sweet. Pretty much all I needed was a fog machine and an air compressor in the car and It would be complete.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

Had the car up on the rack at work checking everything over, noticed my front struts were blown. Well after a little contemplation off came the struts, then the springs. I did a little math, and pulled out the cutting wheel. Figured the struts were pre- blown so why not. I cut roughly 3 coils out of the front springs (back is stock). Nice rake, pictures do no justice at all, (looks a lot lower in person ill take some better ones some time, note: stock 175/70 13, cell phone is very small, and on slight angle, VW bug on tire is about 2x the size of a matchbox car). All I can say is don’t bash it till you try it. This is my 2nd car with cut springs and I am happy with the results. I still have ample suspension travel, the springs seat correctly, and the ride is nice. No the ride is not as nice as the last car (H&R/KYB combo) but its not bad at all, and very predictable handling not erratic at all. A little bouncy over the bumps, but not bad. better than some cars I have been in with aftermarket lowering springs and stock struts. 
I really feel if you do the proper calculations, cut in the right place you will be pleasantly surprised with the results. Remember, do the calculations, cut for spring rate, not ride height. This setup most likely is only temporary, im working on a set of custom coil over sleeves with custom springs, with a set of modified (shortened length) struts. (Side project at my local auto spring shop).


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow, that looks pretty cool. If you got the rear down to the same level as the front, the car would look Great.
Mike.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_









Mmmmm Rake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Mmmmm Rake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

those hubcaps look great...and definitely thumbs up for the paintmatched spoiler! looks slick...cute girl too







Looks great as always...


----------



## eurorabbit84 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

It's a one of a kind dazzler! Love the roof rack! Where did you get all your ideas? You must sit up half the night thinking Fox design - it's all a great job! If you are happy that's all that matters! It's going to bring down the house at Crooked Euros!
Later


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurorabbit84)*

Thanks! I dont know where the ideas come from realy, I just like my own style, somthing diffrent and what ever come to mind ill do it, some things take more time than others but in the end it all comes together... I only work on the car 2 days a week (all i have time for in the schedule w/ work and school) Its working out, I have had the car for less than 5 months started working on it the day I drove it home...


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

I need to get me some of that rake.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

i will say that does look nice. the rake that is. so thats 3 coils? hmmm i wonder how low 2 or even 1 is? i'm looking to keep my a daily driver. 
ps nice red head indeed. to bad no girls down here like foxes... i don't get it how all you guys find girls that like your CARS?!?!?!?! anyway that was a short rant back to the NICE RAKE!!!!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

thanks!








This is also a dally driver (adv 250 miles a week) and believe me PA is full of hills, bumps, and pot holes. So far I am doing just fine, no issues with hitting anything vital under the car, just the air dam. The fox appears to sit a little higher than most cars to begin with, even with the drop the oil pan, sub frame, and all other vital parts are still safe. You, being in FL flat as can be, could go even lower with out an issue. IMO 1 coil would not do much of anything not worth the effort, and 2 coils would be somewhere in the middle of stock and my ride height.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

well we have holes and bumps also but hills are man made down here. how often do you rub the air dam? i think i might go with 2 maybe 3 but i also work on a dirt road. i'll post when i do it. it might be as soon as this weekend







. oh and going lower like 4 coils what about the tie rods? woun't they bottem out on the fram hole thingy?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

Any variation in the road bigger than about 3” (bump, or hole) I hit the air dam. So around my part of town, I hit just about every 30sec.







I also travel on a dirt/rock road (if you want to call it a road, it’s an old logging trail) 2 miles to my girlfriends house. This is very harsh terrain dips and bumps 6”+ if you go slow and over them in the right manner your fine, air dam is grinding along the entire way, but nothing vital even close to hitting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As for 4 coils, don’t do it. From what I can recall I think the spring is only 7 or 8 coils to start with, so 4 will leave you with no suspension travel, and a big risk of the spring becoming un seated while driving







. No issue with the tie rods, lots of room. Also if you cut, I would recommend doing a front end alignment. Lots of info out there on how to DIY with some simple household tools, save some $$. I did mine on a machine, my lower ball joint is adjusted inward almost the entire way (another thing to think of, camber, you may run into issues if you go lower then 3 coils)… Have fun! P.S I made the strut tool using a 14mm socket, worked great


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 4:47 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

set for winter. Removed the "snow plow" painted up the bumpers, and installed snow tires on the old rims. 175/70 up fount, and 185/ 70 in the back. Spring plans: Re install the "plow" lower the back, and new wheels.








Wheels i may go with:


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

I would never drive this beautiful car in winter! Those wheels you photoshopped look sweet. I say go for it.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

UPDATE!








Had a little time this weekend to mess around with the car. I switched over to the GM Synchromesh fluid ( Without friction modifiers) in the transmission, and I can honestly say it shifts smoother, I would recommend it. (I used a lug bolt welded to a 5/8" socket for the plugs, works great) 
The rake was beginning to bug me so I decided to drop the back as well. I cut 5 coils from the back, and rolled the arches. It rubs a little on the bumps 185/70/13, but the 175/70/13 summer treads should fix that. I also cut another 1/2 coil form the front. This brings me about as close as I can get to my lowering goal. I'm happy with the stance now, and it still rides rather well, a little bouncy but predictable and safe. 
Next I want to widen the wheel arches about 2.5" (at existing angle, as to bring them down over the tire) As for wheels im sticking with the painted rabbit hub caps, and im going with white wall tires.








































Progress:
June 20, 2006








Septemember 27, 2006








November 12, 2006











_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 7:19 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

i roll on cut springs and usually dont bag on people who ride cuts. But dude 5 coils, damn! I suggest u just get some coilovers.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

I love the stance.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (SN2BJDM)*

read back a little, coil overs are in the works








Thanks
Its low now (1/4" tuck on 175/70/13), but after I finish the arches, i want to go lower, like another 1" or so. No major issues with hitting annything yet







skid plates in the works as well


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

So you cut 5 in the rear and 3 1/2 in the front? just curious how are you holding the springs in the perches. They will fall out of the perches cut that low. i used a set of limiting straps to keep the strut from expanding all the way out and taking all the tension off the short spring.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Yes,
Not the best way but, all I did was tack weld the spring to the lower perch. So if it were to over extend atleast it will be around the right spot when the car comes back down. I have been over some big dips and so fourth, and have yet to have the suspension extend beyond the springs limits. How did you set up your limit straps? Where did you attach them? Pics would be great, mite go that route until I switch to the coil overs. Once the coil overs are done ( side project at the shop) we are shortening a set of struts and re threading the shafts as to eliminate the issue. Also thinking about using a set of air shocks, shorting them, and modifying them to work with the fox to avoid the obvious issues with the fluid struts.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Coils will not give you the you the drop you have now.They will actually raise it up.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (blkparati)*

You are about to hit the B1,B2 and Bx's major limitation suspension wise. The steering arm on the strut housing. Since you seem to be the adventurous type, you might try to shorten the housings "Brazil Style" by removing much of the distance between the steering arm and the knuckle. I don't think any one around here ('tex) has tried that yet. 
What sort of angle are your control arms at? While I realize that handling is not your ultimate goal, too much past parallel will result in crazy bump steer.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

WOW, nice work and props for creativity and dedication


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Thanks for the comments!









Here are all the fun pictures:
Passenger side A arm angle:








Driver side A arm angle ( I think im going trim a little metal out for greater axel clearance







):









Tie Rod: yep, im about there
















Put the car up on an angle to get these next pics( I can physically make it up that ledge into the garage, I just grind my exhaust a little







):









Back tire on compressed side:








Back tire uncompressed side ( see 5 coils is not that much







, I still have some suspension travel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )








Uncompressed side spring, (spring did not come unseated):









Planning pic: Extended the arches, Rabbit caps, white wall 175/70 13's, tinted windows, shaved the rear markers, Wolfsburg badge, and the last 2 door handles (current ride hight)









BillLeBob that sounds like a good possible direction.... I put the coil over project on hold. I am now thinking about going with an air bag setup, pieced together from bone yard luxury crusers







. Im still under $650 for this project, including the price of the car, mite as well see how far I can go for under $1,000, with bone yard parts, a little ingenuity, and lots of tools







. 

BTW any info you all may have about custom air bag setups, or suspension in general would be great, awalys looking to learn more about it











_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 3:15 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

How do you plan to get into the car? Remote keyless entry?


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (manboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manboy* »_How do you plan to get into the car? Remote keyless entry?

I would imagine some sort of button hooked up to a cable that runs into the door to pull the handle. It wouldn't be too hard to do with some decent welding and fab skills like OJ has. The only question is where to put the button







I would recess it inside the bottom of the door mirror for easy access and low visability.
Although I do have to say that a linear acctuator would be pretty sweet especially if you had a pretty heavy duty spring to pop the door open. It would be funny if some dude was checkin out your car and you hit the button from a ways a way. It would freak him out!!!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

I was thinking about going the rout everyone goes ( electric solenoid on the latch, and a door pooper, with a backup manual latch, via a keyless entry system) But the more and more I have been thinking abbot it, here's my plan. I have a small compressor for an air ride system along with a tank, box of solenoids, and a crap load of line and fittings... I was going to pick up some small ( 6", 2" throw 125psi ) pneumatic rams like the kind that are on cnc setups, I can get them for around $40 shipped for 4. Custom brackets in the doors and use those to pop the latch. So basically have the compressor on a pressure switch to fill the tank at a set PSI, so I will always have a reserve to pop the doors, no worries about dead batteries. Use a spring out of a rear drum brake welded to the door frame to pop the door once the latch is popped. I would control this with low amp electric solenoids (would still operate on a practaly dead batt), and a Compustar system so its all remote. Im looking at a total cost of around $250, or if i skip the Compustar system and just pull a keyless entry module and remote from a junk car im down to like $75


----------



## Rocky Raccoon (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry to bring this post back to the top, but I was wondering what fox is and Im surprised to find I really like them. It reminds me of my childhood seeing cars from the 80's. If i at all disrespect anyone by saying that sorry, but these cars look really badass. Good job guys and congrats on your rides!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rocky Raccoon)*

No disrespect, and thanks for giving all of us here props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just picked up a Westmoreland Golf, (pics soon) so expect progress to slow a little on the fox...


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (SN2BJDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BJDM* »_i roll on cut springs and usually dont bag on people who ride cuts. But dude 5 coils, damn! I suggest u just get some coilovers.

im rollin on 3 1/2 cut in the front and 4 1/2 in the rear, lemme tell ya how fast i belw out my new mk2 shocks... 

cut springs are the way to go.. f you guys with your coilovers, and bilisteins, and such...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (75Bus88fox)*

shocks? struts? pfffff what are those for?








I could hear the gas leaving the struts as i let the car off the rack








cut springs, coils, w/e OE is not valved to work that low its a given...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

new wnow tires on the back 175/70 13 so its the same size all the way arround, no more rubbing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








and some pics of the golf
ill have the clutch in this week as well as the waterpump and timing belt (and all the odds and ends assoc. with those) then on to the tune up (plugs, wires, cap, etc,,,) Then change the fluids. Final mech. inspection and replace other parts if needed. One thast all done I will start on the body. Im replacing the left back door, fender, and hood. Fixing the other minor issues, prime paint, light tan, with a flat clear coat. checkerd roof, chrome roof rack, chrome molding, shaved badges, air cooled "volkswagen" badg on the back, pulled, rolled, and lowered.


----------



## milo1303s (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

trade you my wagon for the westy 4door


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice golf. Also. is that your Cadillac?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

i think ill keep the golf....








Thanks, the golf is a little rough now, but im sure by summer it will be looking sweet...No the caddy is my boss' brothers, just pulled it out of a 10 year storage, has under 50k original miles, 472. its up for sale.
Seeing these threads about seats, shift boots, and door panel reupholstering got me thinking. Went out to Joann fabric spent $20 on 2.5 yards of fabric (its like a fake suede, I wanted plaid, but I didn't see anything I liked), and $6 on some spray ahedisive. Re covered all the door cards, made a shift boot, covered the astray (I don't smoke), radio surround, horn button, overhead light, and the shelf behind the back seat. its not perfect,but All in all im happy with the results.


























where the new fabric meets the old carpet on the door cards, i think im going to place a black, or chrome molding there, will make it look more complete



_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 8:41 AM 11-21-2006_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

How did recovering the door panels go? Did you keep the fuzzy padding underneath it? You should make a write up for it as from the pics there, you did a pretty decent job.


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

I really like how you did the radio surround. What a great idea. I love how you get inspired and just go out and do stuff. It is great.
Now that shift boot. How bout some details about it. Did you sew it or glue it together. And also, how is it held in, I notice that the plastic clip is on the ouside of it. Did you glue it down?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

efritsch
This is the 5th car I have reupholstered the door cards in, so I think my opinion will be a little bias... I think its really easy, took less than 15min for each door.
What I did:
Took the door card out
Cleaned with simple green
applied 3m spray adhesive
cut a rectangle of fabric larger than that door card
starting at one end roll on the fabric, pat it down as you go
once at the end flip over to back of door card
spray the edges of the door card (back side) with adhesive
Fold excess fabric over
use a razor and cut the hole out for the door handle (or astray, vent, etc,,)
Install
I wish i took step by step pics, next time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L
thanks! Once an idea pops in my head, I just have to do it or it will bug the hell out of me...that radio surround was a real PITA....
Shift boot:
remove old shift boot
remove base from old shift boot
cut out a square (material of your choice) that is about 3x the size of the shifter opening (mite want to go bigger, my shifter is only 1/2 the length of the stock shifter)
cut a hole in the middle
slip over shifter
Feed material into hole around shifter into a natural looking form
cut a 1" wide ax 3" long strip
Cover back of strip with adhesive
Tightly wrap strip around fabric right at the base of shifter
Snap shifter base on
I found this the easiest way to make a shift boot, and I think it looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will get some close up shots soon. I finished the interior up tonight. I covered the center console, and placed a red strip separating the fabric and the carpet on the door cards. I also wrapped the e brake handle, door handles, and oh $hit! handle in hemp







. Now im looking for some nice quality 2 tone beaded seat covers







.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

finished







<had to use it......


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_What I did:
Took the door card out
Cleaned with simple green
applied 3m spray adhesive
cut a rectangle of fabric larger than that door card
.....


I see. You you didn't even remove the old fabric? That's not a bad idea if your fabric is in okay condition.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

That looks pretty nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

That is cool. I like the way you made the strip below the shifter. Is that red tsuff just some adhesive tape? Like side trim tape for a car? It adds a nice touch. Superb work as always, OJ. (not to be associated with ms. simpson)


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (wilsfox)*

Thanks everyone








efritsch
Nope just covered right over the old stuff.....
BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L
yep, that's all it is. Looks ok in the picture, but in person I think the stripe looked kind of 1/2 a$$ being the door cards are fabric and just this vinyl sticker on it. It was bugging me so I ripped it off... and replaced it with this...


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

Sweet. Some Rabbit Flare to match your A1 Side Markers in back!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

Thanks! 

Had a little spare time







, so i had a chance to start on my quad round light setup... Picked up a couple $3, 2.75" tractor lights, hit them with transparent yellow paint, made some brackets and popped them in the grill. So now I have to think about the headlights.. 4 lights,, heck why not 6







? so here is my idea for the rest of the setup, 4 5" try-bar black dots. ill use another grill and piece it together on the ends.... 
how it looks now:








How it will look when I get motivated:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Doesn't look half bad actually.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

i like this setup the best.

_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (wilsfox)*

thanks,, its odd you think 6 lights and it sounds like it would look really bad.... but it doesn't. has an old school feel to it... I have also been kicking around the idea of just using e36bmw lights, the housing is roughly the same size as the fox, and it has 2 round lights in it. Did a little driving tonight, and the new lights make a big difference. 


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 9:19 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I have some used working e30 BMW headlights if you want them OJ. 4 round ones as seen in this pic...








they are about 5 1/2 inches in diameter.
The only problem is they are sealed beam so I don't know if you want to stay away from that or not because that's exacly why I'm getting rid of them. And I'm not looking to make any money off of them either because I was just going to throw them out.


_Modified by sausagemit at 12:40 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

Thanks allot for the offer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I appreciate it... I kind of have the same feeling as you do about the sealed beam. I have also been thinking a litte more about it, and I feel the e36 housings are the route I want to take. Its going to require far less fabrication, and I think they look better as well. Know of a set for sale?


----------



## oldjeffey (Apr 26, 2006)

omg that looks uber cool. if you get that to work im so stealing it for my next fox.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oldjeffey)*

The e36 housings would look tons better but you would probabbly have to do just as much fab work as the inside light is about an inch further foward. You would probabbly have to rebuild almost the entire housing to get it to fit, but you don't have to make it look as nice as it will be inside rather than outside.
Look at the inside light in this pic...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

some people may want to stop here and protect themselves....





























oh no look out here is some rice content!!!!!!,, don't have a heart attack... (zzzzip... puts on flame suit)





































I put a set of e36 lights in my last car, a little time in the machine shop and I had a nice set of brackets, very little modification to the actual car was needed. I'm going to take the same approach with the fox (keeping the lens on the lights), when looking at it, I think at most all ill have to do is cut away some of the rad support to clear the bulb tray and pigtails...










some people crack me up










_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 3:53 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

OJ- I think it'll look sick if you can pull it off. I'm not familiar with the e36 lights personally, but what I'm seeing in the pix here really only raises one concern. Both the ***** and the Bimmer have a lot more rake, stock, on the light lenses. The Fox is nearly vertical. Maybe I'm not quite understanding what you're going to do with the mods, but it looks to me like the BMW lights will be pointing down pretty severely when you get the lenses vertical. I don't know that the lightw will have enough enough adjustment in them to get them aimed back in the right place if you put them in that way. Are you planning to modify the light housings to reduce the rake of the lenses so that it won't be an issue and they'll line up more like the stock Fox gear? Inquiring minds want to know.
Keep up the good work- I'm sure you'll get it sorted out...








<<Going to grab popcorn to munch while I'm watching the OJ show>>


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (snowfox)*

the angle on the lens is not to extreme, but I have thought about that issue.... If i cant make it work as is ( im about 99% sure your right, there is not enough adj, to make it work with out mods...)I was thinking about heating up the housing and separating the plastic lens from the housing, then taking the lens on the large belt sander with a jig, and sand (mounting side of course) the angle I want then re installing with epoxy sealer.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_...thinking about heating up the housing and separating the plastic lens from the housing... 

Hmmm....
I would be a little worried about that one. I don't trust a lot of heat with plastic lenses. If you did it very localized though, you might be OK. I'm thinking like the "hot knife through butter" type of thing with a soldering iron or something similar. It would be messy as hades though. If you're planning on doing a lot of tweaking of the mating surfaces and then bonding them up with epoxy afterwards anyway though, it might not be that big of a deal.
My personal preference would be using a dremel with a cut off-wheel or something similar if it were mine to decide. (As if I could really decide without ever having seen the details of the housings in question.







) Oh well, just something to ponder.
I have plastic lenses on our 99 B5 that are all oxidized and crazed up like - looks like refried dog doo. Why do they use those stupid plastic lenses anyway?!?!?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (snowfox)*

I separated my last set of e36 lights... I used an industrial heat gun wit a precision cone tip, with an assortment of flat screwdrivers and putty knives, it worked well. ( I had the intentions of installing angle eyes). I think some of the e36's used a glass lens,,, maybe its just the European versions ( they get all the good stuff, and we get the shaft every time...







) 
If you got time, take your lights out, wet sand with 600grit and work your way to about 1000, then get a nice med. polishing compound (the powder bricks work well) on a cutting wheel and work at it a while, work up to a fine compound, then polish, top off with wax, looks better than new. Takes allot of work and time though (but youll feel the pride every time you see them







), did a set for a guy once...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Cool. Sounds like you have the e36 situation pretty well handled, then. Guess I'm just a worry wart...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (snowfox)*








i just have to find the time to do them....


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

no progress on the lights, having a hard time finding a set reasonable. I know my last set, I only spent $55 and that was shipped. Still looking,,, I ended up pulling the front fenders out about 1" total (took care of my rubbing issue for good) and removed the inner fenders. Painted the body,and the back of the fender with rust stop primer and undercoated them. I'm sick of the DTM tips, so im thinking about what I want to do next. so far the only good idea that came to me was doing a single 2.5" slant cut with a slight upsweep, and off to the left. The golf should be in tip top mechanical shape by the end of the week, got my coil overs in for that as well. Also jumping into the forced induction arena







... more details about that later


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

i did some work with e36's on my friends maxima. i 'm not sure they are the right size. plus the lights are set to angle in with the lens is flat. give it a shot. i'd love to see them but man is it WAY ezer to buy these.








good luck can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks, Read back a little, I think I have the angle issue worked out for the most part... As for the lights you have, I don't like them at all. Personal taste, there is just something about them.. (props to you for you rockin them, i know alot of people dig them, and its not common in the states). I'm not worried about how hard or easy its going to be, I like a challenge. I would rather work a little harder and come up with a new and unique modification, rather than just buy something and bolt it on. I hope you don't take offence to those comments, that's the best way I could explain my mind set.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

you know my hole set up as a package looks good with the filter and all.


----------



## eurorabbit84 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

We have to contact PBS about you - start the oRANGEJULIUS show! - What a riot - down to Joann fabrics we go - love it! We like the tartan touch - very retro looking - like some of the new Rabbit tartan cloth. 
You did a fine job on your door panels! 
What a bargain on those tractor lights - keep up the good work!
Later


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_i did some work with e36's on my friends maxima. i 'm not sure they are the right size. plus the lights are set to angle in with the lens is flat. give it a shot. i'd love to see them but man is it WAY ezer to buy these.








good luck can't wait to see what you come up with.

You should paint your headlights and/or grill body color. Also, do something about that awful looking support in the middle. Looks like a nose or something








I dig the yellow lights. Makes me think of a guy's Dasher I've seen around.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

not bad ideas... and yes i have to do something about that not sure what yet. thinking about doing little eye lids maybe? try it with tape first lol. anyway sorry to thread jack.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_i did some work with e36's on my friends maxima. i 'm not sure they are the right size. plus the lights are set to angle in with the lens is flat. give it a shot. i'd love to see them but man is it WAY ezer to buy these.








good luck can't wait to see what you come up with.

hey can i seea picture of under the hood of how that intake is setup?
thanks


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

figured out the exhaust situation. I was flipping though the wholesale parts catalog at work and a found some very nice 12" long stainless 2.75" dia resonated slant cut exhaust tips. Picked up 2 for $24. Being the DTM muffler was still in nice shape (and stainless) I just hacked off the dtm tips close to the muffler, and welded on the new tips, nice classy side by side. Going to install tomorrow, pics soon...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Finally had the time to snap a couple pics. New exhaust tips installed, repainted the wheels, and also did more suspension work. I lowered the car about 1/4" more. I had to elongate the ball joint mounting holes on the control arm a little more, but the camber is correct. I still want to go lower, but I think with the current setup this is the absolute lowest I can go. I think next I will cut the struts down by at 5" then ill run coil overs to tune in the height. As far as the back goes, no issues there I still have allot of room to go. Did a little traveling over the holladay in the fox (around 125 miles) and she still rides good, still nice and predictable.


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*









That's a cheap trick.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Ian!)*








that one goes with the first pic... 
on the other angled pics there is only about a 2.5" to 3" change in elevation on that parking lot entrance


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_







that one goes with the first pic... 

I know, it's painfully obvious.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Ian!)*

the fleet:

















Quick spray job on the golf, didn't turn out 1/2 bad... Good enough for a dally beater


----------



## Salrocco (May 29, 2006)

what do you use to paint??


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Salrocco)*

an old binks gravity gun w/ 5hp 30gal compressor


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Allot has been going on with the car.... Replaced the wheel bearings, then 2 days later I was involved in a accident. According to the police report it is no fault. I am waiting on the insurance adjuster to look at my fox, then I can begin fixing it. The other vehicle, and 05 Taurus came out with around $1,300 in damage. The grill is cracked, the bumper cover is junk,the rebar is tweaked, minor damage to fender. 
So this brings me to this question... Who has a neat idea for a grill and bumper combo? I was just going to grab another Buick grill, and locate a fox bumper, but im open to suggestions you may have. I was thinking about a rabbit bumper, dodge omni, or a mkII small bumper. As far as grills go, a cut down s-10 billet grill hiding the lights, (or cut to accommodate them) or a cut rabbit, or cabby piece, any other ideas? On another note, checkered the golf...

Wheel bearings:








Damage:

















Golf:


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I've never been a real fan of hidden headlights/phantom grills as you can still see them and the car looks like it has no eyes








You could fit a Sentra bumper on it, I bet. Go to a u-pull-it and see what strikes your fancy.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Rabbit bumper








I think MKII small bumps could be cool too. I've thought about it in the past...and present.


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

I know this is going to sound retarded, but...
If you know a carpenter, you could add some of that Mk1 wood grain style.
I'm sure there are much better ideas out there.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (manboy)*

thanks for the input!
to be honest, that is not a retarded idea at all... kind of a cool one... As a matter of fact one of our regular customers at the garage is a cabinet maker. He recently had cataract surgery, but when he recovers he is making wood slats for my roof rack. I forget the type of wood he is making it from, but its a wood that is naturally water proof. It would take allot of time to get a bumper that didn't look 1/2 assed but I like the wood idea, maybe a metal bumper with a inlaid wood bump strip... hmmm...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

While out for a drive I found a MK I GTI complete, but in haggard shape in a guys yard. I stopped and talked to him, and ended up purchasing the front bumper, and all 4 flairs for $40. Striped the bumper down, re conditioned the trim, painted the bumper, bent out my German plate as best as I could, and installed that. Installed the front flairs, they are a near perfect fit for the fox. Not sure what im going to do about the back ones, I currently have Rabbit 1/4 flairs on now. I want to run the GTI flair, but I have to decide if I want to A. Hack up the flair to fit the bumper B. Hack up the bumper to fit the flair C. Install full flair, modify rear GTI bumper to fit... Once I get back down to the shop ill fab up some custom brackets for the Rabbit bumpers. Im also going to weld up the bumper clip holes in the fender. Radiator was also damaged during accident, I have one on the way (Thanks beauff)
Rien: Any tips on making Rabbit bumper to fox brackets?

Sick of it looking like this.....








Flairs:








New bumper:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

How does the car drive? I got hit by an Acura MDX in one of my Foxes and it damaged the rad too, which meant the frame bent into the rad. On my Fox, it's quite easy to see that the frame bent. I would have a frame shop check it out.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (efritsch)*

Thank you for the concern/ tip. It was a little different in my situation. I had replaced the cardboard cover in front of the radiator with a somewhat thick gage sheet metal ( I traced the cardboard onto steel and made a duplicate). When I was involved in the accident, the front of my hood hit the car before my bumper, causing it to bend in around 1/4", because of the solid connection between the hood and the core support (hoodpins),this was enough to move that metal plate (bolted to the core support) enough to puncture my radiator.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

put the bumper on... I did not like the looks of the bottom 1/2 of the fox core support showing, it just didn't look right so I put the air dam on to hide it. Now the air dam sits up higher, and makes the car look high, so imp not real pleased with that. Un sure if imp going to keep the plate on or not, or if im going to re install the bumper overiders. Overall meh... it needs work but it looks better than a crashed front end. and just disregard that ugly disaster of a POS grill, its just there to keep stuff out of the engine bay until I can find a new one... ( I think that could be part of why im not really feeling the car at the moment)


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

it looks anorexic from the front IMO. like it wit the stock bumper better


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

if you mounted the bumper up higher so that it doesn't look like a gum smile it would be alright.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Thanks for the comments, good points and suggestions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Took the bumper back off and re did the brackets. Brought the bumper in closer to the car, as well as brought it up some, made a nice improvement (PITA....). As far as it looking to skinny for the car, I think bringing it up some helped with that, it flows better, and the addition of the over riders fattened it up a little. Time to retire the plate (had it on my last 3 Volkswagens) looking a little haggard







.
No bumper: 








Doesn't look to bad with out a bumper, but im sure the cops will not see it that way.. Take a close look, you can see the extent of the damage to the front, both ends are pulled down, nothing aside from replacing the sheet metal with fix it....
As of now:








Once I get that horrible grill out of there i think I will be in good shape. I think a nice grill and a set of rounds, or MKI Jetta quad squares would set it off nicely...


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

You should find a MKI Westmorland GTI lower spoiler. I have one and never put it on, but it'll fit and look good.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*

Installed a rabbit grill, Glad to **** can the grill that was in there... It needs an emblem though,, anyone what to send me one cheap? 
Well I have been kicking around the idea of doing a boser for a long time, so I figured heck, why not. Far from being finished, just have the middle section welded in (lots of body work to go). Im undecided if I want to do a 3 piece and make separate eyebrows, or do it all as 1 piece.
starting to look better...


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

No offense, it is your car and your own style, but I liked where it was before the accident. I do applaude you for following your own style though.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (efritsch)*

Dude, your car has had more facelifts than Joan Rivers!








Keep goin..... You try more new stuff, more often than any Foxer EVAR!! Either you're very driven or you have ADD. (Just kidding on that second one.







)


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

i don't like it when the headlights get covered up. I do, however, like the center section dipping down.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

I usually just work with what I have, and what is around me... (the goal of the car is to have an original stylish reliable driver for the least amount of $ possible) After the accident I did not have access to fox parts to replace the damaged ones, so I took the opportunity to go in a different direction. Design changes on the car happen when I come across parts for free, and have some spare time.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

how bout some warm weather?? its 9 degrees today in NYC!!! and i think one of my tires on the van is leaking air. NOT THE RIGHT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Kinavo)*


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Finished. Painted the hood black, re finished the German plate, painted the grill, and trimmed it with silver. Finally happy with how it looks, should stay this why for a while, or until something else pops in my head


----------



## eurorabbit84 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your motorcar accident! You had your little Fox all fixed up then this - glad to see she wasn't down for long! With an owner like you she's back on track in no time - the last picture here we like with the black top and yellow plate







GR8 job!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurorabbit84)*

Thanks!
I think im going to add a single yellow fog on the drivers side, and do something with the back, it just looks to new...


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I hate boser front ends, but I love it on yours!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I think you should paint the roof and trunk lid black as well.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (efritsch)*

Being a slacker this semester, only taking 12 credits, (ill take 3 to 6 in the summer to make up for it) so that means more free time...

Decided the rabbit bumper is going to be final. The only thing that bothered me is the fitment on the sides. The fenders on the car just don't complement the bumper well. I had to patch the holes left by the clips, so I got to thinking, rather than just fill the holes, I will make a panel to try and smooth out the area some. 
So this brings us to the computer:








I experimented once with it already, used it to get the right flake to clear ratio for a car I panted back in the day. Now its going to be a donor for some sheetmetal. (Yes, it still works, just runs cooler now







)

So I tacked that in with my POS 110v stick welder









On goes some fine strand fiberglass filler, and a layer of glaze That's it for now, ill finish it up over the weekend and paint in a nice heated garage, vers the 31 degree outdoors.








Removed the rear filler plate:








Deck shot:











_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 3:54 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

It will look a lot nicer with the rabbit bumper now without those ugly clips and indent for the stock bumper.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

Finished up the body work, primed and painted. Added the fog light. The entire car basically has new paint because I have done so much body work over the time. In pictures it looks great, and even 5ft away, but once your right up on it, the blending isn't perfect, and some spots I didn't take the time to get all the scratches out. So im thinking in the summer ill go over it all with more attention, then respray it Platinum Grey, keeping the black hood, checkered roof, and stripes. 




















_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 4:54 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (wilsfox)*

Thanks for the comments
3 wheeling in the snowz

















"wood" trim


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

OJ, ever since you started appling your skillz to Foxdom, I haven't been let down once. You've probably done as many different mods and style elements in just 5 months than any 5 of us stodgy old timers put together. Keep it up, bud! I'll be watching for the next installment of the OJ show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by snowfox at 9:30 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## oldjeffey (Apr 26, 2006)

omg that looks awsome. that final touch just pulled it all togater.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

The more I look at it, the more I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

thats awesome
where most other people stop you keep going
keep it up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (wilsfox)*

Thanks for the kind comments.








Here are a couple new additions:
I always liked the feel of those fake leather steering wheel covers you lace on. They have a nice 3mm layer of cushion, and feel nice and warm in the winter. But I absolutely cant stand that damn vynal strap you use to wrap around the cover to secure it to the wheel. So I removed the steering wheel and bought my self some hemp ( I have allot of it on odds and ends through out the car now, so it flows well) I used the hemp to stitch the cover on the wheel, looks much better.








I also Added a little more wood effect to the car. I covered the back of the e-brake cover, and the speaker grill my tach is on. Note: I don't run speakers in the stock locations, I have 2 a pillar mounted tweeters, and a center channel mid bass under the dash. 








Total picture:








All in all its coming together, but everything needs very minor attention here and there, I should have the interior finished before spring.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_










I love this shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At a quick glance, it looks like an E30 BMW. 
Although I am not a fan of the wood trim on the inside, I like the fact that you are constantly mixing things around to create an ever-changing look for the car.
Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mike.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

when is he gonna stop?!!!! haha
I love how you are allowing this car to constantly evolve.
what did you use to make the eyebrows on the headlights?


----------



## vwfoxclub (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

I really like your car, wish mine looked that good.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (vwfoxclub)*

I that you keep working on your car even in the ****ty weather. The only thing that gripes me about your work is those eyelids.








I personally like that look a lot better. I like the hod dipping down, it looks cool and different.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwfoxclub)*

Thanks allot for all of the comments! I always appreciate them... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have done this type of thing (blog style automotive post) for most of the 10 or so cars I have owned. I have used various forums, cardomain, etc. I then save the entire thing for record. I like to have a complete history of the cars I own/ have owned. It will be neat to look back on 20 years from now with the kids








Yet another update.
Something I forgot to say in the past. The "wood" trim is just your basic variety contact paper, but if you have ever dealt what that stuff it looks ok, but its missing something. The reflection and depth of real wood is just not there. So I found a way to fix that problem. After I applied the contact paper to the trim piece (removed from the car of course) I masked off the surroundings and gave it 2 coats of DupliColor Metal Cast Orange. Up close and in person, it gives the "Wood" a sunburst effect, as well as a little depth. I then toped that off with 3 coats of clear. It honestly looks like real wood. The only thing that gives it away is the ends started to peal a little due to the contraction of the paint. I plan to fix this by re doing all the pieces, but using an epoxy on the back of the contact paper prior to installation. 
On to the new stuff:
Recently I rotated my tachometer roughly 90 degrees so that 3k is parallel with the dash. I typically cruse at 3k, and like having that be the middle, with the needle parallel with the dash.







Only with the rotation the numbers (and other text) were no longer facing the correct direction, drove me crazy. So I disassembled the tach, removed the face plate and scanned it. I then made a couple alterations to the face, ( blue to red fade through the RPM range, new logo, and really.. who needs the 7k and 8k range on a stock 8v







) and most importantly adjusted the numbers so they are in the correct orientation with the rotation of the tach. I printed it out on photo paper, laid the old metal face down on top of it (center) cut it out with a exacto knife, then adhered the new face to the old one. I reassembled the tach, and every thing reads accurately.
New face/Old face:








New face adhered to old face:








Installed:








Random pic: GF and I up at the snowmobile trails, letting the fox have some fun in the snow









Eyelids:
The eyelids, all they are is duct tape sprayed with truck beadliner, lol
jackfrost1031 thanks for the p-shop, you realy got my mind thinking... in your direction










_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 3:20 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## vwfoxclub (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

how did you make the hood open sideways?????


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwfoxclub)*

The hood is a lift off hood ( no latches, or hinges), so I can open it from any side or angle I want. I just change the angle and placement of the prop rood. I usually just remove it when I work on the engine, makes it real nice


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I like how your Sunpro became a VDO gauge.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

it finished its final stage of metamorphosis


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

The comment about the eye lids got me thinking. Instead of removing them, I just brought them the entire way across level with the hood, as to not give it the aggressive look, but rather the laid back, just chillin look, lol In addition, I have a set of new chrome 13" trim rings coming in. I have decided to refinish the steel wheels that came on my 85 golf, and run trim rings with the chrome centers, closer to the look I want vers. the Pep Boys supper cool tuner wheels i have now








1 problem, I am missing 4 clips, and 1 center to the wheels, if you have one you can part with, that would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwedrado2 (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome work and I have never been a fan of the fox, but you have changed that, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by screwedrado2 at 7:01 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (screwedrado2)*

like so?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

you beat me to it! yes exactly. I have been running it like that for a couple days now, and im already tired of it, so off come the eyebrows. Ill probly get around to it this weekend. So now im thinking about just disassembling the light housings and painting the insides black (everything but the reflecting surfaces) a Joey mod of sorts... I don't know yet any other suggestions?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

No eyebrows:
I also finally got around to installing some LEDs in the gage cluster, they are hidden and just offer the blue light. IMO there a little bright so I may wire a dimmer circuit in line with them. Next I want to do the heater controls and tach...


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the single fog light.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Looks cool man. Having fun with it is the way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Time to get a Lincoln welder!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I have a miller mig, and an old school Lincoln stick at the shop I work at, but im impatient, lol so I picked up a cheep stick welder to keep at my apt when I feel the urge to modify...


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_









Solely out of curiosity, have you ever had any prolems using a grinder without a spark shield?
Because the last time I used one I ended up starting my pants on fire. Luckily I had the sprinkler going in my front yard so I just ran through that. 
It was probabbly mostly the pants even though I still blame the grinder


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

well....







its a dumb move on my part, running a machine with out its intended guards. I actually removed it for a specific purpose. I had the grinding wheel on, and i had to grind a perfect circle in a piece of plastic, so I got the bright idea of removing the guard and just sinking the entire grinding wheel into the plastic, it worked great ( minus the mess and the smell...







) I just never got around to putting the shield back on. Using it like that is a dangerous disaster waiting to happen, your right in the line of fire. I got covered in metal shavings and sparks while cutting those pieces... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

the headlights with the eye-brows remind me of this monstrosity:










_Modified by jackfrost1031 at 9:31 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_
Solely out of curiosity, have you ever had any prolems using a grinder without a spark shield?
Because the last time I used one I ended up starting my pants on fire. 

I dub thee "Sir Sausagemit Hot Pants"


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_

It was probabbly mostly the pants even though I still blame the grinder









Was it the 'ol gas soaked pants trick? Perhaps some parachute pants?


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Was it the 'ol gas soaked pants trick?

Might as well have been. They were old oilfield greasers so the fabric was probabbly still soaked in crude oil and diesel even though they had been washed a couple of times. Shure smelled like it when they started burning.
/threadjack


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

Got the wheels w/ new tires on. I wanted white walls, but I couldn't get a set with a decent tread wear for the price I wanted. Porta walls are out of the question, I would break them to quick with the roads around here, so out came the tire pen. Luckily there was a grove in the tire so the pin strip came out perfect, something different looks pretty neat. Now only if it would stop snowing, so they could keep the salt on the roads... oh, I also got some beaded seat covers


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Lookin Good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The stance looks great.


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice wheels! Them's some meaty tires ya got there.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (manboy)*

thanks, I think they complement the look well, much better than the old set ( those will look better on the golf). Definitely meaty tires, with a fantastic wear rating.


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

Sup OJ, I'm finally here. Damn it's nice doing all that fab your self. The car is looking good. Keep working and lets see whats your next invention. fox_pr


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (fox_pr)*

Thanks man, i checked the gallery, your fox is looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any close up pics of the side skirts?


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Thx, I dont have close ups, but Ill try to get them.







keep working http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (fox_pr)*

cleaned her up for a couple pics last week, just got around to posting up. I was away on spring break, drove the MKIV to Baltimore, fun trip aside from an 8hr drive home on an a traffic and accident filled road in an ice storm







... Just a couple slight changes on the fox: I made new cables for the hood pins, and I have a new light for the front coming in. Its a chrome bullet style light (like the old 30's headlights), should look good. I also came across a set of interior and exterior mirror block off plates for the fox on eBay. I was the only one who bid, and got them for $0.99 I got 2 exterior block of plates,(right and left) 4 rubber seals, 3 sets of clips and screws, 3 interior block off plates. Are these rare? Never seen them before. As soon as locate a set of chrome mirrors I like, these will be installed. Debating if i want a set of drop mirors up on the door by the a pillar, or just somthing simple like the MK1 flag mirors, or some small round chrome sports car mirors.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Do fender mount mirrors


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Do fender mount mirrors










X2. If you're going thru all the trouble to delete the stock mirrors, there's no sense in putting the new ones in the same location. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

thanks for the suggestion,, the thought never crossed my mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I thought you would have run out of places to pin more flair by now. Your car definitely reminds me of this:










_Modified by Longitudinal at 7:22 AM 3-21-2007_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Its as if the entire contents of a JC Whitney catalog arrived in a room full of undoucmented migrant workers, a Fox and a few tools. I love it!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

Decided against the fender mount mirrors, they were just a little more over the top than I wanted to go, so I settled for these:










Thinking a bout a re spray this summer, any ideas?


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Just gets better all the times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (blkparati)*

looks similar to mine.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*

yes, yes they do... I ordered them through my work, triple chrome plated, reproduction mirrors (lots of 60's 70's car models listed) discontinued items, only $3 each







so I got 6








so im still under the $2k mark, if I paint I should just break that figure. ($2k is my budget for this car, as well as $2k for the golf)


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

how did you cover the part where old mirror went i would like to put a flag on my car


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

I found 2 right side block off plates on eBay, installed the right one, then modified the other right one to fit the left side. You could also make one out of plexi glass, lexan, plastic steel, alu.... whatever you have handy. You are basically only creating a small triangle with the dimensions of the original mirror base, or smaller to cover the resulting hole.


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

thanks i could probaly fiber glass it then eh
well we will see what comes up with the engine swap in a few weeks what else will get done


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

Door handle finally broke, I knew it was going to happen... looked good while they lasted. Now im going to have to figure out what I want to do next, stock is out of the question







. Painted the wheels red, the bumper and rockers black.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I've got a set of those handles if you're interested... They're not my style.
BTW. the wheels look great in Red with the silver lip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deejaaa (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

it's crazy!!! you do more in 1 week than i do all year. wish i had your energy, i'm getting old!!


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_Door handle finally broke, I knew it was going to happen... looked good while they lasted. Now im going to have to figure out what I want to do next, stock is out of the question









I paid somewhere right around $30 for those handles and I coudn't even convince myself to try to break even on those guys. I hope you got your $18 worth out of them.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deejaaa* »_it's crazy!!! you do more in 1 week than i do all year. wish i had your energy, i'm getting old!!



















_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_
I paid somewhere right around $30 for those handles and I coudn't even convince myself to try to break even on those guys. I hope you got your $18 worth out of them.









hmmm thinks, how many times did those doors open?... def. got my $18 worth, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

QUOTE=Jettaboy1884]I've got a set of those handles if you're interested... They're not my style.
BTW. the wheels look great in Red with the silver lip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[/QUOTE]

thanks for the comments... as for the door handles, thanks for the offer but ill pass. Did you ever see a knife handle, or railing that is a square steel stock that was heated up and twisted? Im thinking about making a door handle in the same fashion utilizing the lock mechanism out of the old handles


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*









new fog light i picked up for $3, looks better than the last one
I just installed the stock door handles, with a pair of mkII chrome inserts, looks good, still undecided what i want to do, may just keep these


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Sigh. . IMO. . your fox may be the most gawd awful thing I've seen next to a scion but, I'm impressed with the quality of your work. Keep on rock'n what you like man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Windowlicker)*

That's what makes the world a great place,diversity... just think how boring it would be if everything / everyone was the same. Thanks for the comment, its cool to converse with people who are actually respectful, often a rare occurrence on the net http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't think I have ever posted about your car. I have been watching this thread since you started it. I am so impressed by all your work. I am most impressed with the way you do it!
I love how you are able to used creative ways to solve problems. Like the way you made the plates after you put the rabbit bumps on. 
Now, my favorite part about your car is your wheels. Those rims look awesome on any early VW and I love the white stripe on the wheels. I think I may need to do that. Did they already have a raised part to put the white line on or did you free-hand it?
I LOVE the red rims. They remind me (also with the white stripe) of the 68 and 69 gt40 mkI-B with the gulf paint job. 
How did you get that fog light for only 3 bucks? Where did you receive such an item?
Props to TONS of custom work


_Modified by gt40mkiv at 2:52 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

you have the brazialan lowering springs right?
if so how do the ride?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

gt40mkiv, thank you for the kind comments. 
Tires: I lucked out, there was a slight ( I would say 1mm deep) channel already in the tire. While I had the car on the lift, I put the duplicolor tire pen in the channel and slowly rotated the tire, it came out perfect. If you were to do this, I would suggest finding a similar grove or channel to trace, other wise it would be very difficult to end up with a nice result.
Light: I got the light on eBay. I have found often people in haste, or by accident place items in the wrong categories. Because of this, the items are never found by the ones searching for them. This light was listed under the Lamps, Lighting, Ceiling Fans category. Being I was the only person who intentionally searched for a light such as this in the incorrect categories, I picked it up for the base price: I was the only one who bid.
Springs: No, I am not running the lowering springs. Those springs, and coilovers for that matter will not bring you down to the height I am at currently. If you want to go this low you have to go custom. Either air bags,air cylinders, custom coilovers,cut strut housings, or cut springs. I cut 5 coils in the rear and 3 1/2 in the front. I also shortened the control arms to achieve the proper camber. I still want to go lower, at least another 2". My next step is to shorten the strut housings, the rear has plenty of room to go lower as is. The car has a stiff ride, I lift the inside rear wheel turning into parking lots, and garages. The car does bounce over large bumps. With that said, I don't think its any worse that any other properly lowered vehicle I have ridden in. By no means am I recommending you to follow my path, if you do its at your own risk. I will add I have over 8,500 miles on this setup and im still happy with it.


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

bhaha i would try it but i dont have the tim to do that much work
construction is finally starting up and its back to diggin ditching and bitchin lol


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (smurfs_182)*

as I mentioned I cut down the control arm and moved the balljoint back some to fix some camber related issues.. well I have a side effect. In order to clear the mounting clamp for the sway bar, I had the put the ball joint on a ever so slight angle when attaching it on the control arm, I didn't think to much about it... till now. TOE... ahh.. well im toed in some stupid amount, but equaly on both sides because the car doesn't pull it goes straight (thus why I did not pay any mind to it the 200 miles I put on it since last adjustment) Finally had the windows down, and the stereo off, in turns the tires squeal and thus shred.. sooooo looks at the tires to see the bad news...im out 2 new tires in about 200 miles...







Well ill have it back up on the alignment rack this weekend to fix that issue...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Put the car on the rack today, started to mess with it... started to make me sad... I'm thinking to myself, this is 1/2a$$ed... cut springs, hacked control arms... I had fun with it, and I loved the results, don't get me wrong, but it just isn't sitting right with me now. I want more out of this car.
So.....after much, much thought, I have decided this: I like the fox; its unique, fun to drive, and a quality vehicle. I have big plans for the car: Striped to the shell, body work redone, rebuilt 8v, re designed suspension w/ airbags, etc... I have so many ideas of never before seen modifications and such... Rather than talk, I plan to achieve these goals. So Monday I am calling the insurance agent, dropping the insurance, and prepping it for long term storage. I will be placing it in my friends 10+ car garage along side his projects. While going through college, and working I can not find the time, nor the money needed to make this happen right now. Rather than beat the car daily, and risk more wear and damage, I would rather store it. The golf will be the new daily. I plan on storing this car for atleast 2-5 years, possibly more if I decide to complete my masters. Once im established at a new residence, and a little play money in my hands I will bring it back out. This is the plan. But I may also decide to start disassembly sooner in my spare time... Its been a fun experience, and with time its going to get even more exciting







Ill be sticking around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im sure ill have some pics up as the storage process starts... I just hope im able to keep my hands off of it for that long


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck, good decision and see you in 2 years!


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

i hope its not so ricey


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_I just hope im able to keep my hands off of it for that long









You won't. I'd bet on it. My Fox has been off the road since .... 2001? I think anyway, it's been several years and it most likely will be off the road at least another year yet.


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

if only it was the 50s all over again when you didnt need a college education, then i too would be able to go to town on fixxin my fox


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

sometimes you have to sacrifice some stuff, to have something better, and right now, if thats the best option, go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ive been since august without mine, and its hard, but I cant do nothin








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (fox_pr)*

I have been driving the rice fox







on the weekends, ( I cant resist, its just allot of fun to drive). I am kicking around the idea of taking it to Dubs on the Lake next weekend before I finally commit to putting it in long term storage... still undecided, I kind of want to see the hatred and reaction brought upon by the golf

























**EDIT** Golf made it to DOTL 07' and recieved 2nd in its class (Pos







)


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 7:18 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Well that Golf certainly is unique.







And do I see huge @zz fender flares?


----------



## sedat (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

that golf looks nice







that bumper looks like it could eat a few of these newer cars


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87FoxGL* »_Well that Golf certainly is unique.







And do I see huge @zz fender flares?









rear MK I gti flares







trying to stick with the VAG parts








bumper works well, held up nicely against many small trees. I do actually take this golf on a variety of logging trails, and ATV trails by my work, its not show.. I'm going to switch to Passat vr6 springs soon for a little lift. but so far it does the job.
What should i take to DOTL?


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I think you should bring the Fox to DOTL. It's last show before hibernation.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

UPDATE:
I am running out of space, and storage is often not kind to vehicles. Also, Looking long term, I plan on relocating across the country when school is completed, I would hate to store the fox for a few years, just to sell it when I move. So, Unfortunately I have decided not to keep the fox. I figure ill give this car a chance at a better life, rather than sitting in a garage until who knows when... 
Its been a blast, met allot of nice, helpful people on here( thanks all... for the help) I plan on sticking around, never know what the future may hold.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...15833


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

damn, i kno wat ur goin thru cause im havin the same problem








my fox has been without driver for almost a year and its deteriorating 
i really dont kno wat to do, cause i dont want to sell it, ill prolly ship it to here to arizona and use it as daily beater again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

My e30 is going through the same dillema right now so I know how it feels. I'm trying to decide wether to scrap it or store it untill I can fix it proper.
Good luck!!! I would really like to see what you could accomplish with a Fox Wagon


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

thanks for the kind words....
I could see a fox wagon in my distant future







Some day... depends on where I plan on relocating. As of now, job prospects are looking good in Alaska... not to mention its a beautiful place , and would make for one hell of a great cross country road trip.







you only life once, I want to get out of my small bubble and see the country before I decide to settle down. The fox is just 1 of many things that don't fit well into this plan.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

dude don't hesitate to go cross country. One of the best things I've ever done!
I want to go to Alaska as well, but not this trip.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

thanks for the support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am defiantly going for it, have some time yet, but im defiantly going for it.

on another note...
What am I thinking!?
I can not sell this car..... at least now. I have a good year, maybe more before I need to free up the excess luggage for the trip. That's some good time left to keep on fox'n. If I sell this car now, I will regret every day till that point, I know this, and the people around me have been pointing that out that lately... 
Ill let the fox go shortly before the trip, and hopefully to someone who will keep it on the road for a long time to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*









Thanks to The Brit the fox is a handful of steps closer to getting back on the road.








Today, (just got back) My GF and I took the 500 mile round trip to meet up with Jamie and get some parts. Between the goods I got through him, and an order placed with German autoparts ill have the suspension back to stock with almost all new parts, as well as some decent tires and different wheels. I can then enjoy driving again (any where I want). With that said, ill have the old struts, strut housings, and control arms to fit the air bags on.








Thanks again Jamie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (ill post up some other pics when I get a chance)
Edit: Pics



























I messed around with the suspension a little more during my gaps of posting on here and I finally exceeded the limitation of the stock strut housings. Believe it or not, the car still steered allright... The tie rod angle was a little nuts, ill admit that but it still drove, lol I learned allot from this little experiment, as well as took some measurements, and came up with some more ideas... Should prove to be a valuable experience in fabing up the new setup




_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 7:44 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_










Is this running with no springs?
Have you got photos of your tubular control arms? I couldn't see them in the thread..
Glad you got home okay. Those Amish can be scary..


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

is this hole the result of Jaime's new low-mod?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_is this hole the result of Jaime's new low-mod?

No, 100% not. If you run coilovers, you no longer have the spring perch, amongst many other reasons..


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (the brit)*

Thanks, we got back all right, Lancaster was a nice place to explore. 
..Its with a 2 coil, coil spring







... Pic was taken with no spring present though... When I pull the old A arms to replace them, ill snap some pics... They are not entirely tubular for say.. They consist of a stock a arm shortened by around 6" I then used some tubes and plate steel to make up the new ball joint mounting surface. Very crude, hence why the toe was off so bad, although it worked wonders on bringing the camber back to spec. I think ill stick with that size a arm and use it as a template when I make my new set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 12:48 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

The brit:
front strut housings
strut inserts
wheel bearings
ball joints
front springs
tires
wheels
German auto parts:
control arms/ bushings
* Note, German auto parts called and told me these are some of the last new control arms in the USa, there are less than 10 out there, so if you need them, or think you may now is the time to snag them up.
Stuff I had:
rear springs
coil overs
strut mounts

I need a headlight switch, that's it.... Now I have to find the time to install all the parts and do an alignment. It will be nice to get back on the road.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Back on the road








feels good to be fox'n again


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Holy ride height, batman!







Your car looks like it's ready for some mud boggin' action.







Glad to see you back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_Back on the road








feels good to be fox'n again










stock fox spring FTW!!!!!


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

Woohoo! For some reason, that height makes me think of Mad Max, which is awesome.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (manboy)*

Thanks for the comments... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yup.. its like a 4x4 now, the looks are taking a little to get accustomed to, but the ride quality is much welcomed. I'm running stock MKII coils (with 3/4 of 1 coil cut) with kyb gr2 inserts no sway bar up frount. Out back: eBay coil over sleeves / springs on sachs super touring MKII units. Very happy with this setup


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

just peeking around in the fox forum. got a soft spot for these things[learned to drive stickshift on a friends fox when i was 15]
anyway, your car makes me want to see it do some jumps. please make a vid of you doing a jump in the fox. its like you owe it to the car to do a jump and put it on youtube


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (futur)*








no jumps in the fox...
jumps are for the golf


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Couple updated pics since out of hibernation.. 
Fox has a barn
















Engine bay: spent a day cleaning, touching up paint, and detailing everything 








Was tire of that big ol digi box, so I took the little velocity stack out of the box, modified it a little and made a backing plate. Bolted it directly to the VAF... Walked into Advance auto parts with this contraption opening filter boxes until I found the perfect filter that formed a tight seal around the velocity stack body. If your interested ill look up the part number for the filter...









just for fun:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*








Update…
OSCR:








clean fox 1 hood installed
fox 1 bumper installed
Back from OSCR directly to O’ fest the next day:
Picked up a Votex Jetta Treck (MKIII) bike rack
















Now some time for the fox to rest up and get back into shape
Fox hood prepped and painted
Removed the rear spoiler, welded in the holes, body work, prime paint
Painted then properly fitted the new bumper ( Fox 1)
Smoked the bumper turn signals
Painted the German plate, installed
MkI grill, with a MKII “VW” emblem installed
Bike rack installed
Misc. paint touch ups
































…and got a $200 Golf, the new distraction. It’s currently in hundreds of pieces in the garage







ahh, why did buy another car
















That’s it for now!, more to come…











_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 4:15 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I didn't know your girlfriend got out of the car at some point . . .








Nice find on the hood and fender. Very clean!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_I didn't know your girlfriend got out of the car at some point . . .








Nice find on the hood and fender. Very clean! 









she did...
Thanks for the parts!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish i could drive up for the rest, but its just to far for a day trip


----------



## xchokex (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

dude you make it look easy...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (xchokex)*

Thanks for the comments








New:
Cut down MKIII NA lip installed
Color matched bumpers
grey bumper stripe
Blacked out plate surround
removed most of the dents and bends in the core support...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Its been awhile since I did an update, so here it goes.
I have decided to change my direction with the car a little..
Work done since last update:
Modified and installed Toyota Tundra grill
Built and installed tach cluster. I used the parts out of a few different clusters and assembled it in a painted surround. I made new gage faces in photoshop, and did the LED mod, but I used UV lights instead of standard lights (looks neat all lit up). I also removed the factory clear plastic cover and used it as a form to bend a new plexi glass cover, this way I could shave the trip and clock and not have the holes in the cover.
Shaved rear side markers
Shaved antenna
Installed electronic amplified glass mount antenna
Winter wheels and blizaks installed
Installed new, quiet muffler
Removed passenger side mirror
Filled in passenger side mirror holes
Removed euro plate
Filled in plate mounting holes in front bumper
Removed stickers from back window
Removed Wolfsburg emblems
Removed roof rack
Started to shave engine bay
What I still have to do:
Install new, lower suspension ( QM strut housings and custom coli overs)
Finish shaving engine bay
Shave washer nozzles
Shave hood vent
Fill in roof rack mounting holes
Re rout cabin air intake to inner fender well
Shave turn signal holes in front bumper CHECK








Install turn down tip on exhaust
Shave exhaust outlet hole on back bumper
Find a suitable set of wheels/tires CHECK








Install stock front turn signals
Install matching rear flairs
Strip and prep body for paint
Spray in single stage (cost effective) VW Platinum silver, or Audi Nimbus grey (no checkered roof or stripes)

When finished it will be simple, shaved to the hilt, low key and low to the ground. Just about the opposite of that I currently have. The car was fun the way it is now, but its time for a change. Fortunately, I will have full access to a paint booth and related supplies at my new summer job. No more hanging tarps in the garage. If my planning is right, I should have this all done by the end of summer 08. 








Current pics:

Excuse the body work on the side marker shave, its all metal work with primer and spray paint, didn’t want to invest a lot of time now when I plan on going over the entire car at a later date.

























































As always, im open to any suggestions or comments you may have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 12:22 PM 3-4-2008_


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 3:14 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

under hood shots? interested in the shaved bay


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*

I didn’t take any, as I was going to wait till I was a little further along in the process. So far I have eliminated needless vacuum hoses, and electrical wires. I also re routed some of the harness, as well as the needed vacuum lines. As far as the metal work goes, I welded over all the holes and indents on the driver side inner fender, and began to smooth out the frame rail. I relocated the washer tank to the inside of the front bumper (new tank of different design). 
Since im filling in the vent on the hood, and applying more rubber sealing strips, that rain tray should be some what waterproof so I can relocate my coil, and the back ½ of my harness in there. I also want to go to a top fill civic rad so I can scrap the overflow tank. I also plan on relocating the battery to the trunk, and replacing the VAM with a GM 1bar MAP sensor, and resistor/ switch for idle control to further clean up the bay. I was also kicking around the idea of running a MK II intake manifold, and just put the filter right on the tb, and it will be directly in frount of my grill


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*

Although I'm not a fan of all that white, I think you did a good job on the cluster. Never thought of shaving the trip and clock...especially making a new cover.


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

I was just looking @ the ebay. Those civic radiators are not expensive at all. Good idea! Thanks. 
P.S. I can't wait to see the shaved bay.


----------



## Murnau (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Yeah, the cluster is beautiful. Good job!
I like the new direction overall; however, I always hate seeing completely debadged cars that are otherwise unrecognizable. Debadge your mk3 - there's no other car it could be. Your 3-box-Fox needs all the identity it can get.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Nice work! I like the instrument panel especially, - what color are the panel lights? A red LED would look cool at night with the white panel.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Nice work! I like the instrument panel especially, - what color are the panel lights? A red LED would look cool at night with the white panel.

But the red light might visually collide with the blue though IMHO.

Nevertheless, you did a fine job on that instrument cluster. You gotta make the fuel and coolant temp gauge match the rest though.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

Thanks for the comments

_Quote, originally posted by *Murnau* »_ Your 3-box-Fox needs all the identity it can get.

I can see where you are coming from, as the fox really is not very recognizable by its shape. I have been kicking around using the “Volkswagen” script metal logo found on the air cold bugs, and putting it on the lower left hand corner of the grill. Aside from possibly doing that, I don’t think I will stick any badges to the body.

_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_what color are the panel lights?

I used UV lights or better known as black lights. Everything in the cluster glows a shade of blue/purple. That’s why I decided to go with white for the majority of the cluster parts, black lights of white look cool.










_Quote, originally posted by *87FoxGL* »_
You gotta make the fuel and coolant temp gauge match the rest though.









I’m with you 100%, I really don’t know why I didn’t originally. I think I was just excited to get the cluster in the car. Along with the temp, and fuel gages, I also want to change the piece above the indicator lights to white as well. It will look much more uniform, and I will actually be able to see these sections at night; as the black lights do not illuminate black very well.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*



oRANGEJULIUS said:


> I like this picture too. It has a slight E30 stance to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (cis8vgti)*

comes back to how much people want to spend on a $500 car.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

I actually love that cluster! it looks awesome.


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmmm a Hayabusa Engine would be great but, don't expect it to run like a Hayabusa. It would almost be like putting one of those high reving Civic engines in. Its impressive while moving two wheels and very small weights but not as impressive when moving a car. Power to weight ratios....


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (adrian8426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adrian8426* »_ Its impressive while moving two wheels and very small weights but not as impressive when moving a car. Power to weight ratios....

I do not know about you, but I'm impressed. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpbA8dbCTlk


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_
I do not know about you, but I'm impressed. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpbA8dbCTlk

Hmmm, not really.







Nice sounding revs though...


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (adrian8426)*

Hey, each to their own. I could not build anything better so who a I to judge. I'm starting my Corrado VRT project this weekend. It will never sound that cool.


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_Hey, each to their own. I could not build anything better so who a I to judge. I'm starting my Corrado VRT project this weekend. It will never sound that cool. 

Sorry, its just that weight to power wise a factory hayabusa engine is not really a big deal on a 2K+ pound car. Those engines lack torque and have about 156HP, yeah it will go faster than a stock Fox or Rabbit but its not a rocket on wheels. I've had experience building a motorcycle engine powered race cart and it is fast but that was a less than 1000lb racing purpose built car (carbon fiber seats, tubular chassis, lightweight springs/ shocks/ three piece wheels, etc). Unless u turbo that engine, it won't go faster than many engine choices around and not to mention they require a lot of maintenance because of how high it revs and the compression ratio (11:1). It sure will sound cool though, I just love the high revving sound of those engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Now back to the thread topic...


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (adrian8426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adrian8426* »_
Now back to the thread topic...

We're not off topic. I suggested an engine up grade for the Fox. A turbo charged Hayabusa was a suggestion. I'm waiting for the owner of the car to state if he had any intentions of upgrading the engine in his car. My friends already did a 16V and V6 swap into a Fox. This guy is off to a good start. I'm wondering what is next. If he is broke like me, put a 3A engine in the car.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_ My friends already did a 16V and V6 swap into a Fox. 

Pics.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (cis8vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cis8vgti* »_
I'm waiting for the owner of the car to state if he had any intentions of upgrading the engine in his car. This guy is off to a good start. I'm wondering what is next. If he is broke like me, put a 3A engine in the car. 

I have no intentions on upgrading the engine in this car, as its low mileage and runs perfect. I don’t need to get where im going any faster than the fox currently gets me there. Its not really in issue of money, as I have 3 other cars, all of which outperform the fox. Its more of an issue of goals, I really don’t need to do anything performance wise as the goals for the car are already met: stylish reliable commuter car.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_
Its more of an issue of goals, 

I can respect that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (cis8vgti)*

Shaved the bumper, I wanted to heat up the iron, and plastic weld the holes over but I didn’t have any scrap material of the same compound of the bumper. I ended up laying up several layers of fiberglass to fill in the hole. To finish it off, I used 3M EZ sand flexible parts repair epoxy. I then painted the bumper with truck bead liner to give it a textured look. 
I also installed a MKIII leather e-brake boot, it’s a perfect fit, no modification needed.



























_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 3:18 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

You are one creative and motivated person. You make me look like a sluggard. Most people would get stopped at the thinking stage. You just rip it out and say, "hmm. That wasn't quite what I wanted. I'll try this." Good ups. -Joel


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

Excellent!!! 
Boot turned out nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

The boot is very nice. Also, good job on filling in the lights in the bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## browns 44 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (87FoxGL) e-brake boot*

Sorry to have to ask, but I'm fairly new to this, what model car are we talking about when you write "MKIII" as the source of the leather e-brake boot?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (87FoxGL) e-brake boot (browns 44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *browns 44* »_...what model car are we talking about when you write "MKIII" as the source of the leather e-brake boot?


93-98 Golf/Jetta (cabrio, too maybe?)


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*

It looks good shaved, and I like the cluster. You're always working hard on this thing, and it shows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Thanks for the comments!
I like the extra width the fender flairs provide ( it may be a necessity







) but they really don’t fit the clean, shaved look im going for. So I reinforced the flairs with fiberglass from the underside to stiffen them up. I then laid up a thick bead of epoxy on the prepped fender, placed the flair on, then pop riveted the flair to the fender. Then I laid more fiber glass from the underside, then a bunch of layers on the outside to get the contour. Its very solid, so I do not anticipate any cracking what so ever. Then finished it off with filler, glazing and a coat of etching primer. The bumper is still going to need a little more work to flow properly with the fenders, but that will come in time.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

That looks very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

Hot flares, and now you have me wanting to see the whole car in OD green.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (manboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manboy* »_Hot flares, and now you have me wanting to see the whole car in OD green.


thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...
i know what you mean, it doesn’t look 1/2 bad OD green, lol I think I still have a 1/2 gal in the garage left over from when I did the MK II...
Brings up a good point though, there are so many colors out there, I thought I knew what I wanted, but the more cars I see I just don’t know any more. Anybody want to suggest a color? Feel free, im curious to see what you guys/gals think would look good on a fox.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_Anybody want to suggest a color? Feel free, im curious to see what you guys/gals think would look good on a fox. 



Atlas Grey is one of my favourite colours ever. The fact that I have an Atlas Grey Fox is just a coincidence.


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_
Anybody want to suggest a color? 


What about this color?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

I like the OD. Camo patterns have been overdone, probably because most are poorly done. I know if you did one it would be well done. Still, I like the plain green but maybe more like this:








Not necessarily all the stuff hanging on it (though maybe...) I mean the white lettering and graphics. Perhaps a big VW logo on the hood, lettering on the fenders (part numbers? "Fox 1987-1993?") 
Hmmm. If you don't, maybe I will. The 2-door needs paint...


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

How about some camo


















_Modified by GreyFox5 at 9:31 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

Cool ideas no doubt… it was kind of my mind set with my old MK II (since sold) sort of a pseudo-military look:
















Im trying to be as low key as possible with the fox, as in no stick out like a neon billboard paint schemes. Even the current paint scheme is too recognizable for my liking. So I am shooting for a single solid color. Most likely in gloss. Not to say I don’t like flat paint, as I do but it takes a lot for it to come off as a good, quality job and not look as though it’s a poor mans, $20 rattle can job. I’m trying to end up with a nice respectable looking car.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Though not the most exciting colour, white might look good.


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

Brazilian racing color: pale yellow.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (manboy)*

Hmm. Pale yellow. Or bright yellow (I remember a Gol in that shade.) Or a deep blue.


----------



## FOXisVW2 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_... I’m trying to end up with a nice respectable looking car. 


ummm did you forget it's a Fox?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (FOXisVW2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXisVW2* »_
ummm did you forget it's a Fox?

























Here is what im thinking:









I like grey… unless something else really jumps out at me, I think I will be painting the car a shade of grey. ( I like the shade shown in the pic, its actually Ford grey, as in a ford tractor color. I’m up in that air about the black stripe on the sides, looks pretty good, so I may think about repainting it on after the new paint… not sure. I guess ill see how it looks just solid grey. 
As far as the wheels go, the ones shown in the pic I have in my position. They are in good shape, all in bare aluminum. They came off my old Celica gt. RWD offset (not sure of the #) I think they are 7” wide, and 114.3 mm bolt pattern. The dilemma, Do I re drill the hubs, rotors, and drums, or purchase adapters, that widen the track (possibly making these wheels unrealistic for the fox, I have to measure) OR redrill the wheels OR sell them, and buy a set that I know will fit. I am leaning to redrill the wheels. I need to dig the wheels out and look at the back of the seating surface, if there are not voids between the current lug holes, the re drill should be pretty straight forward (although I would not be doing it on my wobbly a$$ drill press, I would rather have a machine shop do it on CNC equipment to ensure its dead on, as these wheels will not be hub centric) Now, if there are voids in-between the holes, I will have to find some one to fill the existing holes, or the voids so that they cold be re drilled. This may end up costing more than its worth. Not really sure.. Anyone have an opinion on the issue?


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

How about a Two Tone - Flat black on top and the grey on the bottom?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_How about a Two Tone - Flat black on top and the grey on the bottom?


hmm... 
If I were to do a 2 tone scheme, it would be gloss on both colors. I think it may come off looking incomplete, or only ½ done if the other color was flat. Although, if I decide to keep the stripe, it could go both ways as many factory graphic packages throughout the years for various makes were of a matte finish.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Ya that would be cool - Leave the doors grey and have the trunk lid, roof and hood black


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

Thanks for the photo edit!

I don’t know if I like it or not…. I do agree though, black some where on the grey paint scheme would look good. Maybe something as simple as black door pillars (like the MKII), or a black roof, all black bumpers?


----------



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

im liking the grey with the black stripe.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (magicninja)*

Got it how about a POS -


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*









I could actualy see painting up the MKIII like that







I want to keep the fox some what low key...


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_I want to keep the fox some what low key...

That's why the p-chop of your car has a low profile light bar.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I like the grey with just the stripe. Low-key, but reminiscent of your current scheme. Keep us posted


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

If there are any interested parties out there... I got the car about 90% ready for paint. I just need to get it running so I can make it to the booth (having some starting issues, if you have seen my other thread) I also bought the paint, and it’s none of the aforementioned colors







. Ill give you a hit, it’s a VW color introduced in 1961







Provided i get it running over the upcoming weekend, i should have it in paint by next friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Well I took one last look at the paint I bought and realized I didn’t want to paint the fox that color after all. I will use the paint on the MKIII, or the 150cc chopper/ pit bike project im starting soon. The color was turquoise metallic if anyone was interested. (Picture for refrence








At some point during this process I got discouraged from doing this job at the best of my ability. The car has some major flaws that can be attributed to the accident I had, and the amount of rust. I have cut out and replaced a lot of sheet metal, but there are still spots that are not visible that need attention. I did not want to put in countless time, and a substantial amount of money to end up with a 8/10 overall appearance. So I stayed to the plan and kept this build as low cost as possible, and ended up with a 7/10 for under $120 That figure included all sand paper, metal, body filler, paint, primer, masking tape, thinner, and hardener. I ended up using the Valspar Truck and trailer paint ($9 a quart). Its rust and chip resistant paint that’s made to take abuse, only down fall is the shine only lasts abut 3 years or so. At that point ill ether cut and buff, or just re paint it.
No runs or sags, not to much dirt, some dry spray ( I used to fast of a reducer) and some orange peal (my first coat was way to thick). All in all for the time I have invested, the condition of the car, and the money I spent im very happy with the outcome. 
Here it is:


























































I decided to keep the rack because I do take my bike places often. I gave up on the rear flares because im lazy, lol I just didn’t feel like going through all that work agein. Same with covering up the exhaust hole in the rear bumper, and filling in the vent holes on the hood. I may finish up the shaved bay at some point, depends as I will have many other projects to come.
I really like how the current wheels look with the black paint, so there going to stay, ill just sell the Toyota wheels I have. All I need to do now is purchase some MKI strut inserts, wheel bearings, springs, and make my way to longitudinal’s shop to pick up some stuff and the fox will be dropped, and finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 11:22 AM 4-17-2008_


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice job!!!!. I'll be painting my car when I get the tax return, I'll be repainting it white again since I like the look anyways.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (adrian8426)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I *LOVE* black shaved Foxes!!!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*









I had a little spare time today, so I decided to finish up the engine bay. Here are the results:

















The white triangle on the driver side is a blank canvas for my girlfriends little sister (she’s 14) to draw on. She loves to draw anime type characters and such. I’m giving her free reign on what goes in that spot, just as long as it includes a cool looking fox cartoon.


----------



## Murnau (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_








The white triangle on the driver side is a blank canvas for my girlfriends little sister (she’s 14) to draw on. She loves to draw anime type characters and such. I’m giving her free reign on what goes in that spot, just as long as it includes a cool looking fox cartoon.










You are absolutely awesome! I bet that made her day.
Love the new look by the way!


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_The white triangle on the driver side is a blank canvas for my girlfriends little sister (she’s 14) to draw on. She loves to draw anime type characters and such. I’m giving her free reign on what goes in that spot, just as long as it includes a cool looking fox cartoon.










That's awesome.








The engine bay looks great BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Very nice!
I imagine that is high heat red paint on the intake.
Cool a art corner! or triangle in this case








Thanks for the update!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

Thanks for the comments, It made her very happy, as it will be the first time outside of school and family people will see her art work. I am happy I could provide that opportunity. She has been planning out designs on paper (that she will not let me see







), can’t wait till she does it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
As far as the intake paint goes its not high temperature paint. I primed and painted it with Rustolium using a foam brush, about 9 coats of red. It looks as though it has been dipped, rather than painted as the finish is very glossy and filled the pores of the aluminum without leaving brush marks. Time will tell if it holds up, the paint really doesn’t get soft or burn after a long trip so im thinking it will work out ok. 
Made a couple more changes: went with a very thin single red pinstripe in the body line, installed a vintage leather air-cooled shifter knob with the Wolfsburg crest (PITA, had to re thread the shifter) GAP sent the last of the parts needed to get the car to a respectable ride height, so hopefully I can find time this weekend to get that done.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Strut mod: decided to do it a little different that the handful that have done it here in the past. I decided to keep the lower perch on so I can run a stock spring. I did this for 2 reasons: #1 I can have a comfortable stock like ride at a reduced height. I do not race my car, participate in autocross, or need a super stiff suspension for any reason. My car is used for day to day commuting, but I love the look of a lowered vehicle. #2 money. I have saved a lot of money by doing it this way, all I had to purchase is the strut insert itself.
Now to the down fall, being I kept the lower perch, and removed roughly 2” from the housing under the lower perch, this moved the perch closer to the tire. Because of that I can no longer run any tire taller than a 175/70/13.
Pictures:
















I ended up using a stock MKII spring with 1 ¾ coils cut off. As you can see by the picture, this results in a nice tuck of a 175/70/13. The ride is very nice, the most comfortable ride I have experienced in a lowered vehicle by far. Ill deal with the back tomorrow, take some better pictures, and post up in the right height post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Chris, when you get the alignment done, I recommend sitting in the car. Toe changes quite a bit as the suspension compresses with the steering arms dropped as they are. I found a 1/4" toe difference per side on my car between empty and with me in the driver seat. 
I left the perches on mine because I didn't want to ruin the ride quality for a daily driver. I don't know about MKII springs, but the 4KQ springs are tapered, which allowed me to cut away some of the perch for better tire clearance. I still haven't tried anything other than the 924 wheels, but I think 195-50-15s will clear with my ET35 BBSs.
PS: That GM brake rotor isn't going on, is it?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Thanks for the tip Jonathan, I appreciate it. As far as the rotor in the pic, it is a (warped, and to thin to be cut) leftover from the last car I had in the bay. Metal is up, been saving scrap lately rather than forwarding it along to the local junk collector.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Yeah, scrap is way up. They're paying $260 a ton here. Before that, the highest price I had known was $150. Even the $150 they were paying a while ago was rather high: a few years back, I recycled a car shell for $15 a ton. So, yeah, help yourself and our good friends, China! I hate to help that monster, but such is life.
Will you use Rabbit struts in the rear? If so, there are perch mods to be done. Rabbit perches are WAY too low.


----------



## Murnau (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_decided to do it a little different 


You? Never!
I like it a lot, Chris! And you saved quite a bit - $200 on coilover sleeves and $240+shipping on springs.
Now it's time to register a new username and apply for another AutoBiography.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Murnau)*

thanks for the comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








All done. Rear setup: MkII Sachs struts with Afco 250lb 7” 2.5” I.D springs. Stock lower perch, coilover spring hat up top. Here are the results:

























Very impressed with the ride quality, nice and easy to turn at low speeds, smooth ride over small bumps and uneven surfaces, handles better than stock. The only time it gets a tad bit unpleasant is when I drive over large bumps and pot holes at moderate speed; the impact is harsher than stock, and it will bounce a little coming out of the impact. With better struts, I would expect the bouncing to go a way completely. All in all, this is the most comfortable significantly lowered vehicle I have ever driven in. I also feel I have ample ground clearance as well, time will tell


----------



## xchokex (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

as always i am very impressed with your work.
you fox forum guys are truly mavericks, and the DIY spirit of everyone's work is truly inspiring. that goes for bannedwagon, the brit, OJ, etc etc. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (xchokex)*

As always, thanks for the comments. Nothing new, just updating this post with new pictures, makes for a great time line of changes for my reference (actually my main reason for posting up here, that and to hope it can give ideas, or help someone else out along the way) Anyway, here are the pics:

































from the other post:




































..and a flash back to Aug 2006 










Planed, but yet to be done:
New tires, 175/60/13, or 175/65/13 is what I am thinking, really all depends on what our supplier at work is stocked up on, over stock, or stuff that hasn’t moved in a long time tends to sell for cheep.
Let GF’s little sister have the car for a while to do some art work
Something for the exhaust tip, I am thinking a small classy stainless OEM tip from the bone yard 
Remove the seats, and carpet and clean them
Make wood slats for the roof rack, cover with a dark stain and lots of finish

That should just about do it. I hate to say im done with a project, because its never is that way. Once I finish up those things the car will stay like that for at least this season, then if im board with it come next winter, ill change it up again.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_
from the other post:











is that a 2.o mk3 lip??
loving tha car>> makes me want to get a fox again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is that a schwen?(sp?)
i have the girls version one, i keep her under wraps!!


_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 12:05 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_A 










It that one of the StingRay's that Wal*Mart was selling around Christmas? I got my OG Stingray out the other day and rode it around the 'hood. I looked ridiculous. 
( my brother has an Apple-Crate is you know what that is)


_Modified by BillLeBob at 8:21 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

It is a is a 2.o mk3 lip
The sting ray is a reproduction, not a bad bike for $48... I looked like a goober riding it around the local park







, but It’s nice to have a change of pace from the road bike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bannedwagon, the brit and yourself have to be the top three people to get inspiration from. I just love it that you don't let anybody touch your cars but yourselves. I do the same thing and it's a much better feeling when you grease up your hands and fix things yourself. Props to you oRANGEJULIUS, to the brit and to Banned. Keep up the great work.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_It is a is a 2.o mk3 lip
The sting ray is a reproduction, not a bad bike for $48... I looked like a goober riding it around the local park







, but It’s nice to have a change of pace from the road bike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey. it got me thinking it was a schwen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they both are looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Nice Bike*

Nice job on the strut mod! car looks proper now. Please when you get the time get the numbers and fill out this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3807980


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Nice Bike (Banned wagon)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








info added

*Car: *
Year: 1993
Type: 4 door
*Suspension type:*
Static coil over
*Springs: *
Front: 
Volkswagen factory MKII springs with 1 3/4” coils removed from bottom of spring ($10 used, pair)
Rear: Afco 250lb 7” long 2.5” I.D ($20 used, pair)
*Struts & Shocks:*
Front: Modified strut housings with Monroe Sensatrac for MKI (for, externally threaded housings) ($64 new, pair)
Rear: Modified* Sachs Super Touring struts for MKII ($46 new, pair)

*Modification: I removed the top stop from the shock shaft, moved it down 1 ¼” and welded it to the shock shaft. Now the shock will not encounter its internal bump stop, and the operating range is closer to stock specifications.
*Rim & Tire: *
Wheel: 13” Factory steel wheel from 1985 Volkswagen Golf ( 13"x 5 1/2" 38mm offset, I think)
Tire: 175/70/r13; Bridgestone up front, Warrior in the back 
*Ride Hight:*
Front (highest point on fender arch): 19 7/8”
Rear (highest point on fender arch): 21 9/16”
Subframe (at lowest point): 2 ¾”
MKIII lip (at lowest point): 2 3/8”
Exhaust (at lowest point, non factory custom bent): 2 ¾”
*Pictures: *
Front:








Rear:








Subframe:








MKIII lip:








Exhaust:








Stance:








*Total cost ( less labor): *
$140


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Nice Bike (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Cool Thanks man. Question for ya on your front wheel arches how much lower are yours with the flairs then stock?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Nice Bike (Banned wagon)*

Good point, I should make a note of that, as they do hang lower than the factory arches. I am not sure as to how much though. If you (or anyone else) would have the time, measure from the center (highest point) of the arch up to the top of the fender right where the 90 degree bend is prior to the hood. Ill do the same and we will see what the difference is. I am guessing about 1” or so, but it would be cool to know for sure. 
*Edit, 9 3/4" for my fox...


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 3:37 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Nice Bike (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Thanks bannedwagon! He took the measurement and got 8 7/8” for the fender lip to the top of the fender (right at the bend). So that means my modified fender flairs are 1 1/8” lower than a front, factory fox wheel arch. Ill be adding this to the ride height thread to keep things accurate.
Other updates:

Rear seat/ shelve:








Shift knob:


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Nice Bike (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Looks good low. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I always thought those beaded seat covers looked







, but boy they sure help when it's hot & your AC sucks or doesn't work. I love the checkerboard shift boot. It looks good. Did you have that in there when the roof was checkerboard? 


_Modified by IllIllIll at 4:53 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## Baby Eater (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Project fox: The progress continues (oRANGEJULIUS)*

hey,
i recently got my fox, its a 2dr 1990, and i want to do some work on it as well, although not QUITE as extencive as you have yet,
however, one thing that is on my list of things to do, is reapholster (sp?) the seats, and the interior.
now i noticed you did some work on your car in this area, checker patterns and such,
how much did it rougly cost you?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Project fox: The progress continues (Baby Eater)*

thanks








I picked up all of the fabric at a local craft store on the clearance rack, and then I used heavy duty 3m spray adhesive to attach it. Total I have about $35 in materials for the door cards, door handles, grab bar, a pillars, front speaker covers, shift boot, map light, and rear view mirror (including the glue). It was just a matter of properly cleaning the piece to be upholstered, following the directions on the glue, and properly trimming the fabric.
As far as the seats, mine are stock and I would suggest having a professional tackle the reupholstering of those. Its tricky to get them to look as they should, I personally do not possess the knowledge or the tools to do it properly. In addition the fabric for that application is often very expensive, as is the labor. A friend of mine had the seats of his Buick re done last year at the cost of $1,800. Im sure you could get the job done less, but quality work and materials demands a premium. Unless you want something custom, I would suggest switching seats, or simply just the covers of the seats.


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Project fox: The progress continues (oRANGEJULIUS)*

As much as I have hated and ragged on your car, now it looks dope. Before I absolutely hated it but its dope now. Love it. Redo the interior and it will be the hotness!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Project fox: The progress continues (SN2BJDM)*

Just a little update…
Empi aluminum window cranks (all 4), air cooled application direct fit to fox without modification
$5 red grant steering wheel (flea market find)
Air cooled “Volkswagen” emblem on trunk
Bent and polished a new angled exhaust tip out of a scrap of stainless I found
Painted trim rings black, they looked great white but required too much cleaning
Wood hood
Next I want to install my wood steering wheel and maybe run some porta walls and my vision for the car will be complete. I hope toleave it that way for at least a year then change directions again like I always do...








Thinking for the next major change up: switch over to black carpet, door cards, re do the cluster, GTI wheel, black leather seats, ditch the wood hood, rack, stickers, pin stripe, fresh coat of black paint, and run polished 14" alloy wheels. 
Ill enjoy it how it sits for a while until the mod bug bites me again…


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Project fox: The progress continues (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Very impressive. I like the exterior (except the hood- I don't get the 'wood' hood.) And I like the window cranks. Keep us posted!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Project fox: The progress continues (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_Very impressive. I like the exterior (except the hood- I don't get the 'wood' hood.) And I like the window cranks. Keep us posted!


thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Decided to put the old hub caps back on, and buff out the paint, it came out surprisingly well:

















I was playing around in Photoshop and I came up with this:








Ats classics
1/2” drop in front, 1” in back
Welded shut rear doors
1 piece lexan rear window
shaved side markers
modified tail lights, shaved side section
rear bumper tucked
door handle recess modified
I’m thinking I may go this direction this winter, starting with the rear doors and windows.


----------



## ComradePie (Jul 28, 2008)

This looks fantastic! Great job.


----------



## ComradePie (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Project fox: The progress continues (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_ Im sure you could get the job done less, but quality work and materials demands a premium. Unless you want something custom, I would suggest switching seats, or simply just the covers of the seats. 


Or buy Recaros...







Anyway, the Fox looks AWESOME! I will be reading this thread over and over, but I may still have some annoying n00b questions for you... LOL










_Modified by ComradePie at 9:38 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Project fox: The progress continues (ComradePie)*

Upon the suggestion of a couple forum members, I went ahead and installed MK I rabbit struts in the rear of the fox. I then had to install coil over sleeves, as the MK I struts are considerably shorter than the MK II struts I replaced. I also ended up adjusting the sleeves down in order to drop the car another ½” from where it was previously. Now I am even from the center of the fender lip to the ground both front and rear. I also picked up a nice adjustable racing seat at a car show (Pittsburgh Classic, Vortex sponsored show, took 1st in my class) last weekend. I fabed up some brackets and bolted that in as well; ill have some pics of the show and the seat up soon.


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

Why not just get it over with and get a late 70s Malibu, Monte Carlo or Country Squire?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (bjwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjwhite* »_Why not just get it over with and get a late 70s Malibu, Monte Carlo or Country Squire?

Because I enjoy what I have. Isn’t that what matters most?









To answer the PMs about the contraption on the roof:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4048080
*Edit, show pics
















Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 6:10 PM 9-28-2008


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Just another update with more craziness








Painted a set of tarantulas and mounted up the winter tires. Decided to do something different with the hood: went with some red and black pin striping, and mixed up some clear with House of Color Orange Ultra Mini Flakes then sprayed 4 coats over the wood grain. Looks neat in the sun (pictures don’t do it any justice). I figured the wood grain would have a better chance of surviving the winter with clear over it.
I still want to go a little lower, unfortunately I am at the point now where I cant turn full lock to lock as my 175/70/13’s hit the inside of the wheel well. So I think at this point, my best bet to go lower would be to go to a lower profile tire. 
I am also kicking around the idea of making a set of widened steel wheels over winter…
*Question For the fab masters*: Does this sound like a good idea, or do you have a better one?
To widen the wheels I was going to start off with 8 identical steel wheels. I don’t want to change the offset, just want a little more lip so I was thinking about putting the donor wheel on the tire machine at work and affixing a high speed cut off wheel to the breaker arm using muffler clamps(so the cutting wheel is parallel with the wheel). I could then adjust the height of the breaker as to cut off exactly 3” from the inside edge of the wheel. I would apply pressure to the breaker bar (and rotating cutting wheel) as I let the machine spin the wheel, creating a lathe of sorts. I figure this would be a good way to ensure a straight cut, as it’s vital. I would then end up with the rear lip, and barrel section totaling 3” I would then put the wheel I am modifying on the tire machine and repeat this process to remove just the lip from the face of the wheel. I could then place the wider lip from step one on to the wheel and weld them up. I figure this would be easier than separating the barrel and adding a band. Thoughts?

Pics:


































_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 5:32 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

looking good. as far as the smaller profile 13" tires you have only one choice in north America that's a 175/50 13" (seen a few over the pond 175/45 13" and 195/45 13") the 50 series on my stock 4 speed were really fun to drive, but my commute is all 80mph freeway driving so i switched back to a 70 series till i swap in my 9q. (that will be when the 4 speed dies)


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_looking good. as far as the smaller profile 13" tires you have only one choice in north America that's a 175/50 13" (seen a few over the pond 175/45 13" and 195/45 13") the 50 series on my stock 4 speed were really fun to drive, but my commute is all 80mph freeway driving so i switched back to a 70 series till i swap in my 9q. (that will be when the 4 speed dies) 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill have to check into those tires when spring comes arround.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Me LIKEY the hood man. . .AWESOME job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish I had the time and skill to do that kinda stuff to my car.. . but fix that toe in on the left corner signal
get yer self on or updated at http://map.vwfox.net


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

any chance u could photo<what ever u do> a Foxwagen with woody side panels,I'm tempted to do that on my new Foxwagen,just like the squire wagons in the old days'.I work at a Windsor plywood store and have access to every kind of laminate in the the world!!I think a Fox wood look cool as a woody wagen.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (fox guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fox guy* »_any chance u could photo<what ever u do> a Foxwagen with woody side panels,I'm tempted to do that on my new Foxwagen,just like the squire wagons in the old days'.I work at a Windsor plywood store and have access to every kind of laminate in the the world!!I think a Fox wood look cool as a woody wagen.

Its been done by "1sikfox" but all of his pics are down http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3692926


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_looking good. as far as the smaller profile 13" tires you have only one choice in north America that's a 175/50 13" ...

There's also 185-60, which is a fine size.
Chris, your wheel cutting idea is similar to mine, except I was going to use the plasma torch. I'd have a fab shop roll a set of bands, but the idea you propose would work fine as long as you make eight almost perfect cuts.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

I do have access to a plasma cutter at school, but unfortunately it is nowhere near a lathe, or any such device. Do you have any suggestions to making an accurate cut with the plasma cutter? I find it difficult to follow a line freehand. I think I still may be better off with the cut off wheel as I can mount it steady as to take a lot of the human error out of the equation, but I would appreciate any suggestions you may have. 
The 185-60 is about 11mm less in sidewall height over a 175/70, I don’t know if that would be enough for me to justify the purchase of new tires. On the other hand, looking at band’s pictures sporting the 175/50, I don’t know if im entirely sold on the looks of a tire that small. 
I may conceder some more extensive body modifications such as cutting a recess in the fender well (and then boxing it in) to allow a full radius turn. I would also have to massage the fenders a little more as well (not a big issue). My main concern is the rear suspension, as I had to cut 1” of the pinch weld above the rear beam so the beam would not interfere when the suspension is compressed more than ½”. I am at the point now where lowering the rear a 3/4” more will render the rear suspension useless as the beam will be resting on the unibody near the pivot points. I am unsure about how I want to go about solving this issue, ether adding a spacer between the beam mounts and the unibody, or notching the unibody above the beam. My goal is to come as close to tucking a 13” rim as possible and still be able to drive the car on the majority of the roads I currently travel. With that in mind, I am shooting to go about 1” lower than I currently am. I think it’s entirely possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I don't like 175-50s at all. They are usually not rated high enough for even the weight of our cars. They offer very little sidewall for Midwestern roads. Since they are still 175, they don't put any more tread on the ground than a 175-70. They offer quicker response (and quicker acceleration) through a shorter sidewall, but model-for-model, they don't offer any more actual grip. Also, a huge gap opens up fore and aft of each tire and is only made to look bigger by closing the overhead gap through further lowering. 
Unless you are strictly going for the aesthetic appeal of stretching a tire over a wider wheel, there is no point in widening a wheel without widening the tire. 
As for holding the PT steady, my plan was/is to use a corner of the wheel and just ride inside the corner. But your depth gauge idea can be modified to hold a plasma torch steady. The cut-off wheel does guide itself somewhat, but it is prone to binding and breaking, as you know. And once it goes off course, it has a will to stay off course. The PT won't try to walk on you. Just build something to hold it steady. 
If you go PT, one thing to remember is that you need to move at the fastest speed at which you can still get a full cut. Moving slower means more slag and a wider cut.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Jonathan, thanks for the tips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Revamped the engine bay. I wasn’t happy with the valve cover breather I had so I did something different. I welded some ½” pipe on the cover and routed down under the car about 14”. Good enough to keep the fumes away from the cabin air intake, and a much cleaner look. While I had the welder out, and the valve cover off, I decided to use a little metal to clean up the lines of the valve cover as well. Finished everything off with a new coat of paint. Next, the fuel/ vacuum lines: I was helping a friend install a cool can in his drag car, after that project we had a bunch of left over 5/16” copper pipe so I decided to put it to good use. I bent all the pipe with my little brake line bender and put a metric bubble flair on each end (as to create a barb for the rubber hose to prevent leaks). Something different, looks kind of neat.

















I just had to see how horrible a fox would look on 17”







:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

What is over your battery?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

A big oll piece of highly conductive metal…..








No... Its an old rubber truck mat lined with insulation and another layer of rubber… to keep the battery warm in the winter months.


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_Jonathan, thanks for the tips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Revamped the engine bay. I wasn’t happy with the valve cover breather I had so I did something different. I welded some ½” pipe on the cover and routed down under the car about 14”. Good enough to keep the fumes away from the cabin air intake, and a much cleaner look. While I had the welder out, and the valve cover off, I decided to use a little metal to clean up the lines of the valve cover as well. Finished everything off with a new coat of paint. Next, the fuel/ vacuum lines: I was helping a friend install a cool can in his drag car, after that project we had a bunch of left over 5/16” copper pipe so I decided to put it to good use. I bent all the pipe with my little brake line bender and put a metric bubble flair on each end (as to create a barb for the rubber hose to prevent leaks). Something different, looks kind of neat.

















I just had to see how horrible a fox would look on 17”







: 










i like with the 17s


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (junn)*

I like the the copper idea


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_... to keep the battery warm in the winter months. 


<Scratching my head in CA>







That's craaazzzeeee....


----------



## FOXisVW2 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rien)*

I always heard that copper will fatigue due to flexing and suddenly crack/break. In this case that would result in fuel being sprayed under pressure on a possibly hot engine. Car-be-que?
Maybe I'm wrong. Or maybe you have super stiff motor mounts so no flex between body/fuel line and engine/fuel rail. I hope you do not find out the hard way that copper does fatigue crack easily.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (FOXisVW2)*

Thank you for the concern. I understand copper work hardens, and that definitely should be thought of when using it in this application. But, all of the lines have rubber couplers on ether end; nothing is rigidly mounted as to provide plenty of stress protection. In addition I am running solid engine mounts, engine movement will be kept to a minimum. Also, the amount of fuel pressure going through the lines is far within the limits of safe use. A lot of vintage boats were fitted with copper fuel lines, I have personally seen a 60+ year old boat with the original copper fuel lines with out defect. Also there is the cool can application in drag cars that utilizes copper line. I feel comfortable with this application, more so than with the previous (most likely original) fuel lines with the sharp (almost 90 degree) bend where it meets that return on the fuel rail.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

A little update… 
After attempting to cut down a set of steel wheels, I realized I couldn’t do it to the required precession with the tools I have available, so I am going to scrap the wide steelies idea. With that said, there is no longer a need to widen the rear wheel openings to match the front. Rather than just leave the front arches widened (and looking out of balance with the rears) I replaced the fenders with a stock set. Rather than just paint the fenders I figured I would just spray the entire car again, this time Blitz black. Also made a new mirror, and finished the side exit exhaust. 

































Finally bought a ½ decent digital camera to… now I just need to learn how to use it.








Just for kicks… some pictures of the other project


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Nice! (The Fox, not so much the other one...







)


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*








To be honest, I have allot more fun driving around in the fox. I just wanted a more practical (and presentable) car to get me to and from work. 
I went ahead and lowered the coils in the rear another ¼” so now the distance between the center of the wheel openings and the ground is even front and rear.( The front will end up being ¼” lower when I put my summer tires back on)In order to bring the back down another ¼” I had to trim 3/8” (hight) of the uni body located after the pivot point (on top on the beam) on each side of the beam. I then welded a 1/8” thick plate in its place. No more beam to body contact when I hit a bump. I took a few measurements and as it turns out, if I run a 175/50 the uni body frame rails will be very close to resting on the ground; no way I could drive the car in the area I live… im having quite a few troubles as it is.







So I think I can finally say I am done with the suspension on this car.
Better pictures:


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

Man, this is truely a unique Fox. You've really modified this car to fit your taste. Anything you wanted to do to it, you did! Very inspiring.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*

Thanks for the comment.








Well winter is about over and another year has passed so its time to re vamp the fox’s appearance once again







. I removed the rear seat, and cut out the steel backing… it’s almost like having a little truck now, definitely enjoying the extended cargo area. I can now lay a Mt. bike flat in the trunk. I think I will end up doing something with the floor in ether wood, or metal. I’m almost 100% sold on making this car a 2 door as well. As for wheels maybe 14” MKIII steel in red with aluminum trim rings, and what ever old dog dish hub caps I can find at the local pick a part. 
Rendering:








Its also time to pick a new color (suggestions?), I have been checking into hotrod flatz and thinking about going with a satin metallic or pearl finish this time around http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx
So far im really liking the Diamond Blue Metallic, and seafoam green metallic…

I buddy of mine asked me to paint his AMC a couple months back, in return he bought me a nice devilbiss HPLV gun and various tips, so im kind of itching to use it on the fox
















5 coats (wet on wet) single stage, looks great cut and polished…


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

What about Passion Purple Pearl (HRF 263)? Something funky, something different.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_What about Passion Purple Pearl (HRF 263)? Something funky, something different.

neat color... i think i would have to see it on a car first. 
I was talking to the paint guy at the local NAPA and he says he can mix up any color I want in a single stage, satin finish using PPG products for less than the cost of the hot rod flatz not even figuring in shipping… so that’s good news. Opens up my options big time.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Put the fox up on the rack the other day, what a chore that is.







I can’t even get it in the bay without the use of home made ramps. PA roads are beginning to give the ol fox a beating… I don’t think there is much catalyst left in the cat.
























I stripped down a set of old 13” steel wheels I had, and sprayed them with candy apple red metallic and toped them off with a set of aluminum trim rings from a first gen cavaler rally sport. I am still looking for a set of dog dish, or baby moon center caps to finish them off.





















































Not real anxious, but I will be starting the body work soon (fixing the imperfections in the fender arches, replacing the rockers, and fixing other dents and imperfections) then it will be ready for paint once again.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that exhaust stock? Mine looks a lot different underneath than that. Looks really good though.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

***Double post, server was screwy because of maintenance.


_Modified by Canadian V-Dub at 8:47 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

thanks








Custom, something I bent and welded up here at the shop. I could not run a standard rear exit exhaust because the section of pipe the rests under the rear axel would literally be dragging on the ground due to the height of the car. To fix that issue, I decided to do side exit exhaust. I cut out a recess in the rocker for the tail pipe exit and tucked the muffler way up so its level with the floor boards and no longer creating a clearance issue. I will most likely be making revisions soon though. I am going to move the cat, directly off the exhaust manifold, and remove the mid resonator and replace it with a straight pipe to help further with the ground clearance issues.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I moved to a different cat a wile ago for ground clearance too. the new one is a bit longer and much smaller around. if your cat is too close to the motor the heat will drastically shorten its life span BTW


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Not a bad idea, what cat did you end up going with? How much smaller in diameter is it over a standard cat? Hmmm.. I was under the impression that the hotter the cat gets the more efficient it is. Many manufactures have cats incorporated directly into the exhaust manifold assemblies ( Honda, Jeep, etc) Or directly after as on my Passat, only inches away from the turbo. In any of these cases the cats seam to last 10 + years (assuming the engine is in proper running order). I wouldn’t think the heat my little NA 8v produces would even come close to harming the cat, but I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

It's probably some other form of substrate.
Ask the dealer how much a new one costs and you might realize that the standard type is a lot more appealing.
How will the straight pipe affect your exhaust volume (as in noise)?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_It's probably some other form of substrate.
Ask the dealer how much a new one costs and you might realize that the standard type is a lot more appealing.
How will the straight pipe affect your exhaust volume (as in noise)?

I thought all cat cores were basically ceramic coated in platinum? So they all follow the same principle, and react the same under like conditions. But from what I learned by selling used cats for scrap, you can have ether high level or low level cats (high levels of platinum and less inert metals, lower levels of platinum with usually higher levels of gold and more inert metals respectively) That does affect the price of the cat at purchase and for scrap value. Its suprising what our parts supplier carries in oem and aftermarket cats. Regardless of the specifications of the cat, I will be able to purchase one at a reasonable price (Usually 40% to 80% less than a consumer coming off the street). As far as the noise, yes it will be louder and have a more raspy tone, but I plan on addressing this by replacing the current muffler with something more effective.


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 9:09 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, like you said, there are different quality cats.
I'd assume the higher temp ones have a different form of ceramic in them. There's been guns and engines made from ceramic, which I'd assume is a little different than your ceramic flower pots. I really don't know, I'm only speculating.
Any more info on this muffler? I don't know much about using mufflers from other vehicles or anything of that sort. I've always heard mixed results about the effects of back-pressure and what-not.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_Well, like you said, there are different quality cats.
I'd assume the higher temp ones have a different form of ceramic in them. There's been guns and engines made from ceramic, which I'd assume is a little different than your ceramic flower pots. I really don't know, I'm only speculating.
Any more info on this muffler? I don't know much about using mufflers from other vehicles or anything of that sort. I've always heard mixed results about the effects of back-pressure and what-not.

I’m guessing that the high level cats are more expensive due to the fact they have a higher platinum content (usually due to there size, larger = more platinum, but some of the small cats in German, and some Japanese cars also have a higher platinum content… this also correlates to the cats efficiency) I am currently running a dynomax turbo muffler, designed for minimum back pressure, maximum flow. It really does not contain a lot of sound absorbing material (fiberglass in this case) so it only muffles the sound marginally. I will switch to a muffler (most likely something stainless manufactured by magnaflow) that has a higher rate of noise reduction (and in turn creates more back pressure in result of the reduced flow) Regarding back pressure, the general idea is that the less back pressure the better, as the exhaust gasses will escape faster allowing the engine to breath better thus creating more power. But in all honesty, in the case of my little 8v with no real modifications, I don’t think I am really going to be able to tell much of a difference by switching to a more restrictive muffler… ill just be enjoying the more acceptable exhaust note.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

So, any more kick-ass mods as of lately?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

Nope. As of late, I have been spending a lot of my free time doing a realy intensive detail on my GF’s Jetta GT.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

No tuning back now
























I took my DA (with 150 grit) went over the whole car, filled in the low spots with Dolphin Glaze, and block sanded with 320. I have 2 holes at the bottom of the passenger door, and 1 in the corner of the trunk that need to be cut to shape, and have patches welded in. Once that is done, I am going to replace the rockers, but I have a couple ideas on the style, meaning they will not look as they do now. Once all that is done, ill be spraying the car with a coat of epoxy primer to seal in all that random paint that is on the car so I don’t run into issues with the new paint job. Now the new paint job… I think im ready for something permanent, and in order to justify all the prep work im doing this time around, I will be using a base / clear paint system, or at the very least a urethane single stage. So that brings me back to colors. Definitely going with a gloss finish now, I cant justify spending all this time and $ to spray on a satin color, that more times than not looks poor; like someone took the cheap way out. Now the color possibilities are endless. Here are a few colors I have been thinking about: 
limelight green 








dark bronze met.








panama brown








mocha brown


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the bronze. Makes me think of alaincopter's Fox, but something completely different at the same time.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

mocha brown top with a nice pearl white bottom!


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

seafoam green!!!


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Rien)*

I'm voting on the bronze as well. Maybe you should post up a poll, just make sure its a locked pole, otherwise you will get nothing but Porcupine votes.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (efritsch)*








The poll is a good idea. Ill put one up once i am down to a couple color choices.

Progress:








The anti-progress:















im a sucker for toys I don’t need. I just picked this up, a 1972 Montgomery ward t555 trike. Originally equipped with a small front tire and a 5HP, it now has a custom fork setup, wide tire, and an 8hp (with separate right and left rear brake levers). I plan on striping it down and painting the frame when I do the Fox, then bolting up a 10hp brigs I have laying around. Man is this thing a blast...


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, OJ, on your exhaust, did you go cat, glasspack, then muffler, or cat, muffler, glasspack? I'm looking at doing a similar exhaust on my car, and I found a few decent glasspacks right in my price range.
Plus free use of a MIG from my cousing to boot!


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

Panama brown would look sweet on the car.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

I cut the down pipe and welded a universal cat directly to it; from there I welded the glass pack, then a 90 degree bend into the muffler and finally the tail pipe. If I were you, I would use the appropriate flanges between the down pipe and the cat, and at very least between the cat and the rest of the exhaust system to make future replacement easy. If you do it the way I did, you must remove the down pipe from the car and weld up everything and re install. It’s next to imposable to get a good weld on the top of the exhaust pipes when they are so close to the floor boards. 
I have also heard many people on here recommend the use of a flex pipe in the system as well; it surely will not hurt, and assuming your motor mounts are stock, I would recommend it. Just speaking from my personal experience, I don’t think the flex pipe is needed if you use a more rigid mounting system for the exhaust, along with solid or much stiffer motor mounts. I am using 4 rigid mounting points to attach my exhaust to the car, as well as solid motor mounts and I have experienced 0 problems. (Even after catching or slapping some part of the exhaust off the ground at often highway speeds multiple times daily for a good while now).


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking of leaving the DP and cat as is, other than gutting the cat, but after that changing it all around. I just wasn't sure what configuration To put the glasspack and muffler in.
Thanks for the tip on the flexpipe, that's something I would have overlooked.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

no prob








Spent a little time over the weekend doing some metal work. I was in the process of making new rockers on the brake, and I figured why not make integrated side skirts? So, I took the idea and ran with it. I’m happy with the outcome to say the least. The new rockers sit approximately 1” lower than stock. The height difference between the bottom of the frame rail, and the bottom of the rocker is ½”, so it’s still not as low as it could be, but to avoided potential issues I kept that ½ margin of safety. Now im thinking about fabricating a “lip kit” so to speak to finish off the front and rear bumpers. The car is starting to come along now… I still have to decide on a color, and do one more round of body work to address the issues the new coat of primer showed me. 











_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 2:19 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Cool i like the side skirts. the light color shows the rear doors a lot more. are you going to weld them closed?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Cool i like the side skirts. the light color shows the rear doors a lot more. are you going to weld them closed?

Thanks! They may even blend well into a certain fox specific body kit








As for the rear doors, its still a thought, along with round, frenched tail lights, shaved front door handles, and vacuum operated covers over round headlights… Only time will tell if I have the free time and desire to go through with it, irregardless im sure this car will continue to evolve for as long as I have it.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*





I was looking at a couple old hot rod mags i had from the 90's and it got me thinking... I ended up painting a set of stripes on the car based on that 90's style, they go well with the headlight covers







You may have to click the picture, then view it full screen to see it, i did not want to post up a full size pic on the board.




_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 9:57 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## hot pocket (Apr 21, 2009)

The stripes on my '91 look almost exactly like that...
and yes, this is my first post, although I've been lurking for a few weeks since I've gotten my Fox.
But your Fox looks sweet, and I love looking through this thread looking at all the transformations it has made.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (hot pocket)*

Looks Good OJ!

_Quote, originally posted by *hot pocket* »_...and yes, this is my first post, although I've been lurking for a few weeks since I've gotten my Fox.


Welcome to the board, hot pocket!


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i gotta say it your fox has been through more makeovers than tammy fey baker. but every time you " finish" it looks better than before. i just spent a lot of time reading this thread and i thought i'd chip in a little. you can make some lowering plates for the rear to solve the axle beam problem and bring it closer to square. all you need is some half inch steel plate a stub axle for a template a drill press and a 10x1.5mm tap i made a set of 4 inch drop plates for my caddy out of 1 inch steel plate and it wasn't very hard. i think you would benefit from at least 2.5 inches then you can run your coilovers up a bit and even out the beam. keep up the good work


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Hate to be the voice of dissent, but... It's not a look I'd choose for my own car. Starting to look kinda... Mk3-ish.
It's quality work as always, and I love that you worked a brake to make your own side skirts and rockers, I'm just not digging the style.
Put me down as looking forward to the next iteration.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Hate to be the voice of dissent, but... It's not a look I'd choose for my own car. Starting to look kinda... Mk3-ish.
It's quality work as always, and I love that you worked a brake to make your own side skirts and rockers, I'm just not digging the style.
Put me down as looking forward to the next iteration.










No not at all, I appreciate the comment. Its nice to see people disagree with something in a respectful way, different strokes for different folks… http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well I bit the bullet and cut off the perches on the front struts and installed coil over sleeves and springs. Unfortunately, even at its lowest setting, I am sitting .4” higher than I was with the cut mkII springs up front BUT these coilsovers ride much much better. Question to any of the fox suspension gurus who may be reading: Are there any other mods I can do to get the front lower? I.E modified strut bearings, an even shorter than MKI strut insert? Other? I would like to at least get back that .4”…
After going over the cars body with a fine tooth comb, I have decided not to go forward with a good quality respray. I just don’t think I am going to be happy with the results, the car has far to many imperfections and pockets of rust; it will never look how I want it to. So I think the fox will be receiving another coat of cheep paint and will be enjoyed for what it is, in the mean time im in the process of hunting another (rust free) fox shell to play with


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_
I.E modified strut bearings, an even shorter than MKI strut insert? Other? I would like to at least get back that .4”…


yes and yes with both we can get you down another 50mm


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

thanks banned!! took your advice and got the Fox looking proper
















new wheels, tires, suspension bits, etc.... more to come








...still not quite done with it


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Ian!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ian!* »_Panama brown would look sweet on the car.

Though it looks like Orange to me, I agree, nice color and It would look great on a Fox


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_thanks banned!! took your advice and got the Fox looking proper
















new wheels, tires, suspension bits, etc.... more to come








...still not quite done with it

Nice! like the dark lower panels!
This is a cut down fox strut bearing


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Thanks.







The black lowers were much needed; breaks things up. I checked out your air ride thread and prepared the strut bearings as you have shown. In addition, I clearanced the steering arm a little, and took about 3 MM off of both the upper and lower spring perches. I'm definitely happy with the result, it will just about lay subframe with a 175/50/13. Right now I have a 175/70/13 up front with 185/70/13's in the back, looks cool on the wider wheels. The rim lips are about even with the fender lips. I had to raise the back of the car up 1.25" to fit the 185/70/13"s... i think eventually ill just go back to 175/70/13 in the back as well. I picked out the paint for this car, and all i have to say is its crazy and involves lots of flake and left over clear coat.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Here is the end product… for now.







5 coats of micronic holographic flake under 3 coats of clear shot directly over buff primer. Shifts from 16 different colors in the light, and looks like regular silver metal flake in the absence of light. Once the paint cures it will be sanded cut and polished… Happy with this $22 paint job


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_… Happy with this $22 paint job










Really? How is that?


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

Dude, your NUTZ!! and I love it! 

So what suspension do you have on it now?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Kinavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_

Really? How is that?


extra clear from the last 2 cars I painted, and $22 flake.


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_Dude, your NUTZ!! and I love it! 

So what suspension do you have on it now?

F: cut housings, cut strut bearings, coil over springs all the way down
R: MK1 struts, coil overs with 1.25" left to go
thanks man!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Found a little free time and: cut/polished the paint, finished the interior (for the most part), and finished the engine (for the most part) just in time for a big 650+ car show that helps fund our state and local parks. Good time, and a great cause
















































the AMC i painted showed up to:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_










We need some more shots of this, because that looks interesting.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
We need some more shots of this, because that looks interesting.


x2


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

ill take a few more pics when i get a moment... allthough its nothing special, same as awalys (stock 1.8l) just a simple break down, clean, repaint, re assemble. A bud of mine was clearing out some old paint he had at his auto body shop (left overs from past jobs in ammounts to small to be usefull) so I turned the paint gun loose on the engine bay


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I'm curious how much weight in paint your car carries.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_I'm curious how much weight in paint your car carries.

x2
And I'm more interested in the engine bay colour scheme, since it's rather bright and I think I spot more copper...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_I'm curious how much weight in paint your car carries.

not much as most of the previous paint was striped off before the new paint was sprayed


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Your car is pimptastic, please bring it to OSCR this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Your car is pimptastic, please bring it to OSCR this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree! You NEED to come. PA to OH in't too bad of a drive. I do it several times a year. What part of PA are you in exactly?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
I agree! You NEED to come. PA to OH isn't too bad of a drive. I do it several times a year. What part of PA are you in exactly?


Near Pittsburgh. I have attended OSCR in the past (2007), and your right, its not a bad drive at all. It was neat to see a few foxes, and meet the faces behind the names. If I can make it I will, I just wont commit myself, as the last time I did that I ended up not showing up


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I like this evolution segment of your Fox, not so much when it was black with a checkered hood http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, however always interesting and different http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Found some time to snap a couple pictures...


















5 coats of flake in the semi-shaved engine bay, custom made Talyor plug wires, big ol K&N air filter, blah, blah







looks neat for now, but im starting to plan the next look for the engine bay, and it does not involve the engine that is currently in it


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Those new rims look absolutely amazing.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodrigoromao* »_Those new rims look absolutely amazing. 

thank you!


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oRANGEJULIUS)*

So, any updates?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*

Unfortunately, no real updates. I have the snow tires / wheels mounted up in anticipation of the bad weather. I have also installed a different front air dam (smaller, looks much more fitting). That’s it. I do not have much free time any more. It’s sad to say, but the fox sits in the garage more than it’s driven as of late. The last real fun I have had with it was a show I attended in late October with both my fox and Passat: 

























Once I have a little more free time, I plan on picking up a rust free fox to begin work on. From experimenting with this Fox, I have just about all my ideas, techniques worked out.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Long time no update! Back with yet another new paint job, new interior, and beginning work on a new engine. OBDI ABA block hydro cis-e head, 286 cam, adjustable cam gear, fresh seals, new accessories. I am just about finished building the motor, now all I have to do is pull the old one, tuck a few wires, clean up the bay, paint, then drop the new motor in. I will be running NA at first (but fully plumbed for turbo oil/coolant). Once I get board with the gains I will be installing the k24 turbo charger, 1.8t intercooler, external wastegate, trying to run it all on digi


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

I was at RT.11 Auto Salvage today. Holy Cow they have a bunch of Foxes! There may be a Coupe in my driveway soon. I'll be in touch! Motor looks great by the way.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks man! I may have to take a ride up your way and check out that yard!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Digi wont run it once you add the turbo, unless you convert it to Digi I from the Corrado.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

never say never  I have a few ideas...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

PM's recieved... 

For inquiring minds: 

My Fox digi turbo fuel/spark management plans: 

Goal: 5 to 7 lbs of boost 

93 octane with a gal or so of e85 

VAM 8” down stream from the turbo inlet to minimize pressure spikes and sudden movements of the flapper door. 

MSD 6 BTM box to retard the timing under boost 

G60 injectors 

Extra injector setup: cis-e cold start injector in factory placement t’ed off the fuel line and activated by an adjustable pressure switch. 

I have a A/F gauge installed… 

Just by watching when the engine begins to lean out, I will be able to set an appropriate psi to activate the 5th injector. Between this and tweaks of the VAM spring tension and 6 BTM settings, I am confident I will have a streetable car that meets my goal.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Your engine is looking very good!! Like your garage too opcorn: 

Hopefully your set up will provide enough fueling, but I have a feeling that it may not. I've had my cold start injector working via a push-button for a while and back when my fox was on the road and beginning to lean out on the top end at full boost, I would press the button to see if that would provide the additional fuel I needed, and it did not make much of a difference at all - it added a little bit more fuel but the car would still ask for a lot more. And that is working with CIS-E fuel pressure, digi would likely make it spray quite a bit less. 

Try the setup out and see if it works at the boost level you are gonna work with, but if not, your best bet could be to run an additional injector and controller instead, if you want to keep the digi the way it is. 

Looking forward to seeing it happen!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

plus, even distribution would be in question. 

perhaps you could work with a rrfpr. 

I had an idea I posted here, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...i2-1.8-16v&p=68205644&viewfull=1#post68205644 

but what I didn't realize was that the flapper ends up all the way open in stock usage. But if you came up with an alternative way of providing the ecu afm readings, it could work.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Alaincopter, ziddey Thanks a lot for the comments.. you both have very valid points. I was leaning tords the cold start injector as it is ether on or off, it does not pulse like a typical injector. For that reason I can use a simple pressure switch to control the fuel flow rather than purchasing a supplemental injector controller. I guess the only thing I can do is give it a shot and see how it works. If it turns out that not enough fuel is being provided, I think the next course of action would be to drill holes in the intake manifold runners and run 4 cold start injectors (this would also take care of the distribution issues). Then I am sure I could install a inline restrictor on the fuel line in order to provide less fuel if needed. I like the FMU idea as well, that in addition to the higher flowing injectors and a cold start may be the trick. Not to many people are on this path (digi II turbo, and for good reason i understand that) so I think it may be a little trial and error but I am confident I will figure it out.



UPDATE:



Old motor is out. New one is comming along. I started cutting out all the rust I could find in the engine compartment as well as preparing to weld up all the un needed holes, and cut off misc. brackets and bolts I didn't need. I then had the crazy idea of making a tubular front end that I could detach... would make maintenance and future engine swaps much more enjoyable. So I fired up the cutoff wheel and hacked away. Ya I know im nuts. :laugh:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Yesterdays progress:

I didn’t want to remove the rain tray as I wanted to hide the blower motor, resistor, wiper motor, some wiring, etc… but I needed some room for “stuff”  so I decided to just remove part of the rain tray and close the other end up. I think it will look neat, and serve a purpose. I also finished up welding over all the holes I did not need and removing a few brackets. All of the engine management wiring will be run through the hole the AC lines once resided. All of the headlight, marker light, horn wiring on the left side of the car will be run through the fender well… very few wires aside from the sparkplug wires will be visible when this is all said and done, or that’s the plan any how. I will be moving on to doing a little light filler work, sanding and priming the on to the tube front end I have pictured in my head.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

your rain tray mod looks very nice, motor looks great as well, good attention to detail my man, :beer:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you sir  Still making progress, engine bay is about 80% complete. New front frame horns created to accommodate detachable front clip. Just a little more finish work and paint. Once I get a few items back from the machine shop, I will be able to do final assembly of the motor and bolt it up, then comes the new wiring, different radiator location, changed coolant routing, hood modifications, and it wouldn’t be right with out a new coat of paint in yet a different color  Ill post up pictures soon.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm waiting eagerly. opcorn: I figured there'd be a different paint scheme on top of all this.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Good guess :laugh: Going for a shade of blue this time arround.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Update:

Finished welding up all the necessary areas, finished a little body work and painted the engine bay (truck bed liner). I still need to add a few additional braces, but for the most part the removable core support is complete as well. It has a nice tight fit. I actually cut the tops of the existing frame horns off, inserted the tubing, aligned, properly braced, then welded them in… then I welded new tops (out of 1/8” plate) on the existing frame horns. The core support braces against the frame horns as to offer strength in the event of an accident. It will be locked in place by 2 pins, one on each side. A little more work to go on this, then off to the wiering


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice work on the removable front end.

Greg W.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

NOW thats a mod... LAMBO front end!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

wow. you have so much patiences my friend. Nice job!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

FWIW, a regular injector only pulses because the ECU tells it to. Put it on a pressure switch, and it'll be full bore, steady spray, just like a cold-start injector...except with more fuel .


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Started cutting the hood up and doing mockups of what I want it to end up as. Pics soon... 

B4s Thank you for the information, I was not aware that they would work in that manner


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

You're welcome. Technically doing so would mean the injector is constantly running at 100% duty cycle, which they don't usually enjoy for long periods of time, but I don't think that's a problem in this situation. It would go on in boost, and shut off out of boost, staying cool and happy.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

this is absolutely hilarious. I love the fox forum. That seems like a lot of effort to have the removable front end. I think if I were going to do that I'd have put a MK1 situation up front. I love the colors!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

:what: 

Update: 

Rad. and fan came in along with a few other odds and ends. Starded to get the body panels ready for paint. Ill paint all of the panels off the car, paint the unibody then reassemble. Cut most of the rust out of the unibody, a little more to go then time to fire up the welder. Motor is finished. Slow but sure, its getting there.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

cowl hood? RAAAAD 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Inded, I wanted the benefit of a little more air flowing through the engine compartment. I just cut along the factory body line, I need to put some steel on the rollers to get the appropriate curve and weld those in to complete the hood. Should look stock-ish, just a tad more aggressive. I have saw a couple muscle cars that have mounted tachometers and misc gauges under the cowl scoop (not visible on the outside of the car, but in great view looking out the windshield) always thought it looked cool. I think ill mount 3 leds under there that coincide with various boost pressures…I.E green led lights at 2psi yellow at 4psi red at 6 psi


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

cant wait to see this in person


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

steveo27 said:


> cant wait to see this in person


 Thanks  

Hoping to have it moving under its own power by the end of March, and completely finished by H20I (would like to put it in the show).


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Slow week at work so I had the opportunity to get a few things on the fox finished. I made a lower radiator bracket and welded it up to the car, fitted the rad then welded up the upper bracket. I had an old fuel talk off a chainsaw and decided to use it for the overflow tank… welded that up as well. Everything fits (headlights and side markers, it is tight but it fits. I also got all the wiring completed and back in the car. Aside from the sparkplug wires, all the wires the engine is going to need to run are in the picture… highly condensed from the original harness. The headlight/turns/markers harness is running through the frame rail and will have once disconnect wetherpack connector, making removing the front end easier.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

that radiator is sick were did you buy it from and how much i need one :laugh:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Ebay, $80 with the fan and all hardware shipped to my door  Make sure you look at the descriptions, there are 3 different core sizes available in both double and single row. This one is a double row of the largest size... forget the size at the moment but when you get to looking you will see what I mean. It is both taller and wider than the fox unit.


Fenders and rad suport in primer:


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


>


That fender scoop is so cool!:thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks  not sure what car it was off (got it at a parts swap) but I was thinking it should direct some air to aid in cooling off the turbo.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i CANNOT wait til the first show of the season to check out the new work :beer:


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

updates?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Been at kind of a standstill for a little while. My flywheel has been at the machine shop for a some time so its preventing me from getting the motor in the car. It should be done soon (resurface and slightly lightened + balanced) Once that comes in the motor will be going in, electrical connections plugged in, intake mani fuel rail injectors, etc installed. Then I need to build an intake tube, install the fan controller, plumb the coolant, time the engine and It should be moving under its own power. 

I want to get it moving first so I am able to easily move the car in and out of the shop; want to get the bass boat and bike out  and I would much rather do the bulk of the sanding on the shell outside. Still a fair amount of body work to go, and then paint.

I plan on running the engine NA for a few thousand miles to properly break it in. This also gives me time to gather the other components I need to go FI. So far I have the turbo, wastegate, manifold, intercooler, misc charge piping. I still need a boost controller, BOV couplers, clamps, fuel injectors, timing box, pressure switch, FPR, etc…


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Motor is in:snowcool:


Issues so far:

Exhaust manifold will not reach head studs. The exhaust is rigid (no flex pipe) and is connected to the underside of the car by 4 1/8” thick brackets (this was due to the height of the car; I kept slapping the exhaust off the road and debris, I wanted to insure it would stay on the car) I will cut the down pipe section near the motor and lengthen it to accommodate the new motor.

Radiator location: I will have to adjust the rad mounting bracket a hair, as currently the rad is touching the water pump pulley just by a hair. 

Rad hose locations: The bottom rad outlet in relationship to the water pump outlet is very tricky.. they are less then 3” apart in distance (vertical), but they are about 4” beside one another (horizontal). I may have to source a different outlet for the water pump (one off a transverse car) or come up with something else creative. 

I want to get these issues solved and move on to assembling the rest of the motor… making progress.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

YAY UPDATES!
looks great
thats quite a bold color for your engine
takes serious balls to run that haha:thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks

The block ia a matallic color Pointac used in the 50's... The valve cover and acc bracket is Old ford blue, and the gray parts are ford Grey.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool!

Engine looks nice.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Not to much progress as of late, just waiting for parts. I have an AN fitting block off coming to plug up the oil feed on the oil filter housing so I can run NA for a while . I have also ordered some wiring, connectors, thermo switch, etc to build a fan controller. It shouldn’t be to much longer and I will be able to drive the shell around. :laugh:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

So, when you do all this paint on the engine and accessories and whatnot, are you rattle-canning or are you using a spraygun setup? Curious minds want to know!

Also, nice work on the removable front end. That's one thing I really wish the B-chassis VWs got earlier in the model years. Working on a MK3 Golf was really, really easy: 6 bolts, off comes the front end, out comes the engine!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Nothing fancy on the engine; just high temp ceramic engine paint from a rattle can. I have an old oven I bake the stuff I can fit in it. I have been looking at getting a cheap powder coating gun from Harbor freight and experimenting with that (already have the oven)… maybe on the next engine.  (1.8t and a b5 trans, ya I know I dont even have this one done yet  ) All other mechanical / body parts are done with a coat of etching primer (if need be) 2k surfacer, then ether BC/CC or Acrylic Urethane.. all this from my trusty Binks touch up gun, or a HVLP Sata.
Thanks. I agree with you 100%, mkIII + ,Passat, etc so nice to be able to remove the core support and hop right in, saves so much time and aggravation. I figure a little time spent now will save me a ton in the future.


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)

*page 10*

back on page 10 when you cut the strut housings. What strut inserts did you use? you said MKII, is that any MkII, or???

Im looking to drop my ride height 2-3 inches and keep the same comfort of stock. my inserts are garbage anyway, so might as well drop it down when i buy new ones.:thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Rears were MK II golf /Jetta (Just because thast what i had laying arround.. later switched to Mk I rears)

Front MKI Rabbit

Full information here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3324435


----------



## bigdaddykool99 (Jan 13, 2011)

the white dash looks coooool


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)

you can still use the fox strut mounts correct?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

1965aaron said:


> you can still use the fox strut mounts correct?


 Correct.


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be honest. I hated the first few stages your car went through. (was that intentional?) Your work looked sketchy too. But as I went through the thread your work looked better and better. The last few looks you had look pretty damn cool. Lots of crazy, outside-the-box choices. I love the latest plans. I love the beige on orange. I love the engine, with the different blues (not to mention I love the choice of engine) 
I can't wait to see where you go from there. You don't need me to say it, but keep it up. She looks great!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. This car has always been for me a reflection of whatever automotive style I happen to be fond of at the current moment; and your right a lot of it is out of the box and not following current with automotive trends… I just do what I want to do, that’s what it’s about for me. When I get bored with it I change it up again. Nothing is lost; every time I change the car up I get more practice painting, more wrench time, more time under the welding helmet, etc… As the car changes my skill set grows. I plan on doing some very very (100 miles outside of the box) original modifications in time. I don’t think my starting work was “sketchy”, but I do agree I am becoming more competent as far as body work and mechanics goes a this point vs. the start of this project.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Fox is moving under its own power! I couldn’t resist taking it for a drive. :laugh:Motor sounds great. Just a few finishing touches to the wiring and plumbing and the engine is completely done (for now). Body work will start shortly.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


>


Some people just shave the trim and maybe the door handles. I think you may have gone a bit too far with it..


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

:laugh:
driving arround (on private roads mind you, heh) I couldent help but to think back on this old SCC article:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?776885


Would be fun to load it up on a trailer and run the local drag strip like this... doubt ill pass tech inspection 



*Edit*

Still looking for 4 doors, trunk lid and bumper covers. If you have / can get / know where I can find these parts please PM me!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

It has been a little while, but now back from living the island life on Captiva / Sanibel… into reality and continuing to work on the Fox. Shell in the final stages of preparation; just a few spots need final attention then the shell will be ready for wet sanding. 3 coats of color have been applied to the door jams and trunk opening. 99% of the engine wiring is complete.

Still trying to hunt down doors / decide if I want to replace them or not. Window scrapers are all dry rotted this lead to water sitting inside the door and rotting the door frames out. They are fixable as with anything, but it may be more feasible to just replace them. Hood still needs finished, as do the fenders and core support. 

Pictures:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Beautiful.

Hm. Just leave the doors, fenders, and hood off. Maybe a little reinforcement in the front, and just roll like that. Well, I'm sure it would be fine on Sanibel. Maybe not in PA...


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

This thing is AWESOME! I guess the motor is ok then?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Motor runs great!  Sorry for such a long delay; I ended up breaking my right foot in 8 places during a motorcycle wreck about 2 months ago. I am starting to do a little better now and I hope to get back to working on this car... even if i cant drive it right away.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Hope it heals up soon!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you for the kind wishes. I am getting there, slow but sure. I hope to be atleast starting to walk by Aug.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*

I have been riding a motorcycle for the past few months on and off...after many years of not riding even a scooter...it is a blast! Although too hot here in Florida...so I ride usually during the evenings. It amazes me how people get on your tail pressing you to move out of their way, as if you didn't paid for your tag or have any road privileges...get well soon!...me always watching out for grandmas, teenagers, and anyone driving like a savage :facepalm:.


----------



## TKH95Jettaiii (Aug 3, 2011)

Just went page 1-15... I'm sure now that i can get my piece of **** mk3 in some sort of good condition if you can do all this! good job, and am looking forward to seeing progress. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## v408w (Jun 5, 2011)

MKV here, this is way cooler :beer:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments  Back on 2 feet..should be 100% by oct.,but I am well enough to get around.
A little background on the accident: By motorcycle, I mean small motorcycle, by small motorcycle I mean mini bike… yep. Flash back 13 years ago…Had a mini bike (sweet orange frame, 5hp Tecumseh engine), sold it to fund the purchase of my first VW always regretted it. (Since that point, I moved up to street legal scooter to a 350 duel sport to a 1200 sporty). 8 months ago, came across a mini bike frame very close to the one I had when I was a kid, had to buy it and the build began. This time around, dark red frame, Schwinn banana seat, clip on bars, disk brakes on both wheels, hella lights, annndd a worked over brigs (decked head, lapped valves, port matched, alu. Flywheel, Mikuni carb, straight exhaust, e85 mix…. About 9hp) Top speed of about 50… on a 3” wheel. 
So I had the bike out for a quick lap down the road, deck shoes, no helmet (stoooopid). Hit a bump in the road close to top speed that put the bike about 5” in the air, when I hit the ground my right handlebar bracket (cast aluminum) split at the pinch bolt, and folded in right right at the fork tube. I lost control of the bike. All I remember is the bike ending up over my head and going end over end and me sliding about 15 yards. The result was road rash, 8 separate fractures on 4 metatarsal bones of my right foot, busted watch, smashed up bike, and hurt pride. Stupid. Wear the right gear. Amazing… I keep thinking back to the stupid stuff I did on a minibike when I was younger, and I am totally completely amazed I did not end up like this sooner. I sold it at the right time when I was a kid…So the whole minibike thing came full circle for me. Dream fulfilled I suppose, lol. 

Back to the fox…I was thinking I can do this fox one of 2 ways… rush through it and get her on the road for h20i, or just take my time. If its off the road for another year then so be it, but when it comes out there will be no question that ill be happy with it. Choice 2. As always, I will update when I make progress.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Glad you're better. We all did stupid stuff when kids, and are lucky to have gotten away with it. When I think of the times I could have been injured/arrested/killed...

With most things in life, better to do them right than rush them. If there's no pressing need to get it going, I'd say take your time and make it the way you want it. Either way, have fun. :snowcool:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks 

Made a little progress on the engine bay:

(iphone pics...)


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool. Interesting effect on the last pic- is that just an iPhone thing, a bug, or an option?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

gonna make it out to oktoberfest with it? :wave:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

reddfoxx, Pics were taken through Instagram, an iphone app. Neat program, lets you take pictures with different filters, host and share.

Stevo,  no dice. All the body panels are striped to the bare metal, I need to make a hood yet, figure out my bumpers, a little wiring, and paint. After all that break the motor in a little an toss on the turbo. Shooting for next spring. Ill be up with the passat, and a maybe a cabby (all it needs is a top and paint).


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

More progress:

Hood almost finished, (rough) test fit of a few parts, ect.. Light housings will be body color


----------



## rival323 (Apr 7, 2010)

your the reason i have hope in customizing my fox!!! lookin great man!!1 keeep it up!


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Woah.. That hood looks as good as I always hoped it would. Can't wait to see your attention to detail in the finished project.

Carry on.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you sir, much appreciated. Its been a slow process as of late, many other tings going on that take precedence, and frankly when the time is free I need to find the motivation. This stage of the fox is nearing the one year mark… I guess this is the typical curve: very motivated and energetic in the beginning, loosing a little drive but still plugging away at the ½ way point, then finally falling to the other side of things near the end…. Waiting for that shot of enthusiasm as things start to come together. 

Its hard to think that I have been rather steadily working on this car for almost 6 years now, almost looking forward to being done with this stage and just enjoying being behind the wheel.


----------



## FOXER (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice to know I am not the only Florida Foxer out there!:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Criznazee (Nov 22, 2011)

*i just spent 3 hours speed reading this....*

nicely done..... took forever to read through it all, and i skipped some! makes some of the crazy things i want to do with my fox wagon not too crazy! there are a bunch of foxes in some junkyards down here, message me if you have trouble finding some parts!

i'm gonna keep an eye on this thread.... its been going on for years! nice work!


----------



## DON'TGETBIT (Nov 25, 2011)

*Door handles*

I'm new to the site... Just browsing around seen your door handles looks great keep up the good work


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks:thumbup:

Just a non update :laugh:I haven’t forgot about this car, its been sitting in the shop under wraps for a good while now while a tend to other things. Plans are to get serious and get this car back on the road by this summer. List of items that need to be completed: Finish bodywork on hood, fit: front doors, fenders, hood. Fabricate a bracket for the front bumper, paint, re assemble, finish headlight wiring, and freshen up the interior. Looking forward to being behind the wheel of this thing again.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

A real update!?!?!?! 

Finally started work back up on this car. Put it together and had her out on the road (for the first time in 2 years) for 6 mile drive to a new location. Car ran fantastic. I ended up finishing the hood and laying down a coat of primer. Next up is to fabricate a cage around the radiator (for protection as it sits so low), fab up a bumper rebar and cover mounts, then continue on with the rest of the body work. Time permitting, im hoping to have the car in paint within the next 3 weeks. Feels good to be back at it. 






























ill have "real" pictures up at some point


----------



## dubstepper (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been waiting for this! Keep it coming.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup::laugh::thumbup: yay! updates.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the support! Had a little more time in it, started working on a cage to support / protect the portion of the radiator that hangs below the core support of the car. It consists of 1” steel tubing and is very, very stout. A fine mesh will then be placed in front of it to guard from road debris.

I am considering something a little different for bumper placement; rather than mounting it in the stock location, I am considering modifying the cover and mounting it about 2” higher up. This would cover the filler piece between the headlights and the existing bumper location as well as provide more room for a proper air dam. We will see how this goes.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Did the cage, 1" in the back under the rad, 1/2" in front. Going to mount some wire mesh to keep the rocks out. More body work and a test fit of some pieces today as well. Im going with my bumper idea, original, looks clean. Looks like it may be ready to paint before the week is out.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

As I type from the phone in the shop...

http://instagr.am/p/JBRQgQwp3j/

Paint tomorrow eace:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks steveo... seeing if i cant get this thing into shape for the pgh classic. Still have a solid 2 weeks so we will see what happens. 

All painted up, 5 coats of urethane in cool white.

Lastnight:



















Coat 1










#2










#5


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Heck yeah!


PGH classic?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

prob not  Tons of detail work to do, and there is no interior yet.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Shove the drivers seat in. No other seats means more room for 'drink' coolers.

I drove my Syncro for 4 months in 2010 with nothing but the front seats, dash and door cards.

Either way, want to come up here and do the work on mine?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

efritsch said:


> Shove the drivers seat in. No other seats means more room for 'drink' coolers.
> 
> I drove my Syncro for 4 months in 2010 with nothing but the front seats, dash and door cards.
> 
> Either way, want to come up here and do the work on mine?


Valid point  we will see how it goes but i would rather not put the car in a show unfinished. Send yours down and we got a deal :laugh:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Car is coming together quickly now; got a big hit of motivation and put a few 10hr days in on it. Wiring is all done, exterior ( sans front spoiler, and minor trim cleaning + small details) is completed, Interior is starting to come together with the door cards installed, new carpet to come, and the engine is properly tuned and running great.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> Valid point  we will see how it goes but i would rather not put the car in a show unfinished. Send yours down and we got a deal :laugh:


 I usually just go to shows to hang out with friends. I enter them cause the parking can't be beat. 

I sent my car South of the Border once for work. Didn't work out so well but seeing what you've done to yours, I'm not above getting some panels commissioned by you.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks ReddFoxx! I may have to bring it back up your way one of these days. 

efritsch: 

I agree with what you are saying… its more about the camaraderie, the swapping of stories and ideas as well as atmosphere, but un like a GTG, a show is a show after all, and at a show you expect to see some level of completeness and overall quality and work out on the field. Unfortunately, I ended up getting the car to about 80%, (good enough) and the show was called off due to the pending storms sweeping through the area. 
I appreciate the comment, thanks; I do have family in Hamilton if I find myself up that way in a good time window for the both of us, that could be a possibility. 

In other updates, all the wiring is finished, the exterior has been color sanded, buffed, polished and awaiting sealer. I have a few ideas in regards to bumpers and the exterior is finished. The interior is getting new carpet, and the seats will be re upholstered before calling it finished. I am now legal as well; car passed inspection and emissions with flying colors.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Making progress. Aside from a phantom misfire issue, things are coming along well. Not happy with the front bumper fitment; thinking about retrofitting a big bumper mkII piece and seeing how that goes.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup:

I have a junk bumper skin if you want it:beer:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Steveo, thanks for the offer man, its appreciated… im actually swimming in a pile of MKII parts as we speak. I am parting out a 90 Jetta (1.8, mt, complete) and preparing a 91 jetta for sale. If you need any parts, or know any locals who do, let me know. 


Had a few spare moments last night to mess around with the MKII bumper. I cut roughly 3” of the top inside portion of the cover, as well as 2” from the top side portions and it fits quite well. I still need to do some minor tweaking, specifically removing the hump found at the top corner of the bumper, as it throws my turn signal alignment out of whack. I would also like to find a couple of rectangular air vents I can put in place of the turn signals in the factory location (aid in cooling the motor), and figure out a way to keep the front lip from bowing in the center. All in all, I think it will look good once finished. 











(Crap picture I got on the way to work this morning)


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Actualllllllly.......... 

IM me with some info on what ya still have from it :beer:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Had some time today to finish color sanding / buffing / polishing / sealing the paint… figured it was about time for some “real” pictures. 























































0 post editing on this one:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

There are only two things that I don't like about your car. The headlights and the front bumper sits too high for my liking.

Either way, you have done some stellar work!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

efritsch said:


> There are only two things that I don't like about your car. The headlights and the front bumper sits too high for my liking.
> 
> Either way, you have done some stellar work!


Thanks for the comment. I am on the fence my self with the lights, I think they are rather fitting for the look, but in order to aim them correctly in my not so straight core support, its puts them at an angle I’m not a fan of. The angle was not quite as noticeable with the factory lights. So if anyone reading this is interested; I would be up for a trade: my lights and all mounting hardware, 4 good bulbs, for your CLEAN foxII light assemblies, mounting hardware and shipping for both sets of lights. 

Don’t have to justify the bumper :laugh:, as I think it looks great...bottom line being the car is for my enjoyment first, and if others like it, that’s cool, if not that’s just as cool.


----------



## rival323 (Apr 7, 2010)

man to bad this things a 4 door, if it was a 2 door, you'd have the nicest fox i've ever seen lol, it still is one of the nicest fox's i've seen i've been following this car for a while, you've done absolutely well and it's great!!! hope to see you doing more little things, like the start of the build now that it's at a good driving level and such!!!

hope to see me for sure!! 

and p.s, the bumper looks hella flyy


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

there are 3 things I love about your car......the rockers, the hood and especially the headlights. if those fit an '88, i'd be all over them


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks guys :thumbup::thumbup:. Ill be honest, 6 years in the making and I feel as though I have done just about everything I wanted to try with this fox. I learned a ton about the platform, honed my metal working skills, more paint experience, and kept up on the electrical and mechanical fun. Aside from small changes here and there, I think this will be close to the end product of this car. Its time to just drive and enjoy it. 

Time permitting, I will begin on a new project... this is what I have in mind: A 1.8t Saveiro clone that would look as though it could have came from the factory, but with a modern interior and power train. The basics being a stock drive by wire 1.8t from the b5 platform, full swap including engine management. Potential of utilizing 012 or 01W manual trans by making custom mounts (need to confirm ideas about axles). Starting with a wagon, switching to a fox II front, making the obligatory cuts, use a rabbit pickup (preferably) or other compact truck for the rear window and surrounding steel, bed rails, tailgate, and formed bed floor. ?fuel tank with custom mounts in stock location, with filler under rear license plate ala 60's, 70's American cars in a custom, yet stock appearing rear bumper (this is in order to have an unobstructed bed). full side molding in black. Urban grey exterior. Black leather seats with adequate bolsters, modified b5 dash and all the trimmings.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Great work man, truly impressive fab skills! Would love to see that in person some day. I am not the biggest fan of the headlights either but then the car style is not my personal choice either, but it all fits together and I really like how it's totally custom, basically the car is your canvas :thumbup: 

This though:



oRANGEJULIUS said:


> I will begin on a new project... this is what I have in mind: A 1.8t Saveiro clone that would look as though it could have came from the factory, but with a modern interior and power train. The basics being a stock drive by wire 1.8t from the b5 platform, full swap including engine management. Potential of utilizing 012 or 01W manual trans by making custom mounts (need to confirm ideas about axles). Starting with a wagon, switching to a fox II front, making the obligatory cuts, use a rabbit pickup (preferably) or other compact truck for the rear window and surrounding steel, bed rails, tailgate, and formed bed floor. ?fuel tank with custom mounts in stock location, with filler under rear license plate ala 60's, 70's American cars in a custom, yet stock appearing rear bumper (this is in order to have an unobstructed bed). full side molding in black. Urban grey exterior. Black leather seats with adequate bolsters, modified b5 dash and all the trimmings.


sounds amazing! With your skills and attention to detail, you're definitely the guy to do it!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

alaincopter said:


> Great work man, truly impressive fab skills! Would love to see that in person some day. I am not the biggest fan of the headlights either but then the car style is not my personal choice either, but it all fits together and I really like how it's totally custom, basically the car is your canvas :thumbup:
> 
> This though:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words :thumbup: 

I am certainly proud to say very, very few portions of the car remained untouched… everything from the shortened struts and boxed rear beam, the engine build and rewired fuel management; to the custom bent rockers, cowl hood, shaved items, and paint.. even into the retrofitted seats, tweed door cards, and custom gauge faces, its all just how I wanted it to turn out, and I did it myself.

Excited to start this next project.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

What I really love about your car is that it is constantly changing and evolving. I hope you keep it and enjoy it for a long while now that it's "done." Also curious: how do you like the bigger motor?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks. The new motor (aba block, gasket matched intake / exhaust, 268 (symmetrical) cam, running 1deg advance on an adjustable cam gear )is a big difference over the original one. It makes good power all the way past 5k, and the difference in torque is very noticeable. I can easily start out in 2nd in most instances, and even have healthy acceleration in 5th gear. Motor never lugs, more than enough power to negotiate traffic and on ramps, and you don’t have to wind it out ether. Makes the car much more enjoyable to drive. I think (aside from headlights) most of the changes to come with this car are going to be mechanical. I still want to step into the forced induction ring with this motor.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Began experimenting with water/methanol injection; all the details here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5697679-Water-meth-and-a-NA-Fox-An-experiment

Recent cellphone pictures:



















If anyone reading this has Instagram (Iphone, or android) and you would like to follow me there, my name is: “vweuroracer”


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Back to the top with an update:









This is on its way to me: weber 32/36 I know this is a huge step back into automotive history for most, but to be frank this is a good solution to my issue... Digi... Fox digi. Not enough fuel, and pre ignition even at modist timing values, in addition to other issues ( other threads out there about that) 

Stay posted for install and impressions.

Future plans for forced induction (down the road a ways): rather than a turbo charger on the current motor, a 1.8t will be installed. Roughly the same ammount of $ for a factory reliable setup. Easyer to tune, more potential.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Update:
Been busy with the fox in the past months, mainly just running the car and enjoying it. I ended up building a small trailer for it to tow my canoe to the boat launch, its working out well. Hit the limitations of digi, so most of my parts are in (msd 6tm ignition, soft rev control, blaster coil, aircraft fuel pump, regulator, 32/36 weber progressive carb, manifold) still waiting on an rpm module for the rev limiter, throttle linkage and a few odds and ends. But the plan is to cut out the passenger side of the dash, box it all in steel to mount the ignition equipment (and give the passenger more leg room). Completely gut the current wiring harness and start from scratch. Run 2 fuel pumps, one as a main, and one as a backup (switch selectable), and get everything tuned up properly and running. I have a 800 mile trip planned for this car in Sept.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Fox is up and running on the Weber 32/36 and 6tn setup!! Swap was straight forward, 9hrs in swap, only 2 issues I ran into: 1 I could not fit a vac advance distributer in the 2.0 block because the vac actuator hits the 1.8t oil flange turbo oil feed line block off plug. Even if I clock the distributer 90 deg. And set the intermediate shaft accordingly, I do not have enough room to play with the timing. So for now I am running fixed timing, no advance and its still running better than it did on digi… instant throttle response, very smooth, no hiccups. Plan is to remove the vac advance, pin the distributer then play around with springs to recurve it and get a decent advance profile. 2 the throttle pull is in the direction of the passenger side fender on the carb, way off from where it needs to be, but that was solved with some steel cable, a pulley from a deck sliding door, some copper icemaker line out of a fridge, and a few bits of scrap steel thrown in for good measure. Works like a charm, and it even looks the part. 300 miles so far, and even on fixed timing its awesome to drive. 

Been busy as all get out, work and many many projects going on around in the shop… better pics and details will come at some point, but I got this for now: 



















also got a set of wheels on the way... et18 going to see if i can make this work


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Is there a position that allows the vac advance canister to clear the flange and have some degree of movement? If you're still open to using the vac canister, you could just throw your im shaft "off" time. the notch in the distributor won't line up, but you'd then be able to set the distributor at almost any position.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Glad you're enjoying it, and it sounds like you've added awesomeness to the Fox again :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you having any issues with the carb hitting the hood? I remember there was someone that did a Holley 2 bbl car and I thought they had clearance issues? I think its a great way to clean up some stuff under the hood and get the fuel you need.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

ziddey said:


> Is there a position that allows the vac advance canister to clear the flange and have some degree of movement? If you're still open to using the vac canister, you could just throw your im shaft "off" time. the notch in the distributor won't line up, but you'd then be able to set the distributor at almost any position.


 I did fiddle around trying to make this work, and unfortunately I was not able to get the distributor in a location that would allow for adequate movement. If I can locate a flush plug (rather than a 1” tall fitting) to plug off the oil feed on the 1.8t oil flange, I think I can make something work. 


reddfoxx said:


> Glad you're enjoying it, and it sounds like you've added awesomeness to the Fox again :thumbup:


 Thanks!, I have had the most fun with this car over anything I have owned past and present. Its just an ongoing challenge Ill definitely have to make it back up your way at some point. 


Mr Roo said:


> Are you having any issues with the carb hitting the hood? I remember there was someone that did a Holley 2 bbl car and I thought they had clearance issues? I think its a great way to clean up some stuff under the hood and get the fuel you need.


 No issues with hood interference. I do have that cowl hood I made, but the carb resides under the portion that is stock height. I am running a thick carb spacer, and a 2.5” filter element and this leaves me with about ½” clearance, even during a hard shift and motor movement, it does not make contact. 

Got the wheels on, and snapped a quick pic of the carb. Wheels are BMW turbines et18 5.5 13”, I did the math and decided on 165/70/13 sumitomo tires (from Tire Rack), these are slightly more narrow than the 175/70/13 that I was previously running on the et 38 5.5” 13” wheels… The extra 20mm of poke on the wheels with the narrower tires, put the tops of the side walls in just about the same place in relationship to the tops of the wheel arches as the last setup. No more rub than I had previously, and the wheels sit almost flush with the wheel openings. 
I still need to thoroughly detail the engine, tuck some wires, fit the new distributer, new carpet in the interior, finish up the dash, do some bumper mods, and install a radio… Fox will be ready for Dubs on the Boards.


----------



## rival323 (Apr 7, 2010)

how's the gas milage with teh carb compared to the old fi system ? and i love seeing updates on this!!!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

rival323 said:


> how's the gas milage with teh carb compared to the old fi system ? and i love seeing updates on this!!!


 Thanks! Fuel milage is certanly worse than before. How much so I can't say ( have yet to run numbers) I do have a air fuel ratio gauge,when carb is tuned by sound and feel where it runs best, the gauge says I am pig rich at idle, rich at part throttle up to 3/4 and ideal past 3/4. Carbs are certanly not as effecint at metering fuel as fi. But I will say it runs awsome. I may bump the idle jet down a size and see what that does though, I think it would be a Benifit as my air screw is only 1 turn out.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Personally, I liked the old wheels better but again, it's your car and I do love those rocker extensions. 

You really make your car your own, and to me, that's exactly what driving a Fox is about. Keep up the good work!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the carb setup; the car is looking great too!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the words and support! :thumbup::thumbup: 

So you always hear about having to run premium with the aba/1.8 swaps and what not, but damn the pre detonation issue is a little touchier than I was lead on to believe that is for sure… 
I ended up fitting the distributer with the vacuum advance attached it took a few shots trying different orientations but I have it in a place I am able to move far enough 10 degrees in either direction. 

Unfortunately I am unable to use the vac advance: (The mechanical advance is still in use though, so I have timing advance) In order to run the vac advance on 93 octane with stock plugs and 0 cam timing (its 95 degrees here right now) I had to have the distributer behind TDC In order not to have pre ignition!!, so that’s no good. So I went down the standard path to solve that issue, retard the cam, check (back 4 degrees) colder plugs, check bp8es… yes 4 full steps colder I tried 7, and 6 as well too before going with the 8’s, 93 fuel check, run a tad rich check, still pings like an air popcorn machine at 6dbtdc. When running straight mechanical advance, I am able to keep the pre detonation away if you drive carefully, but it will still ping if you get throttle happy in low rpm high load situations. Not a huge fan about this, but I think I am just going to have to accept it and move on… aside from lowering the compression (anyone know of any gaskets out there that can do the job?? Not going to stack them) there isn’t a thing I can do that I haven’t tried (including water and meth injection.) 

Any of you guys having a aba/1.8 pre detonation issue? Any other suggestions? I am just trying to figure out if this is normal for this engine and no one really talks about it, or the motor I picked up had the head shaved or something or some other compression adder I don’t know about. All I know about the motor is it was for use in an auto cross car… set up for fast acceleration on a tight course I assume. The guy I got it from never ran it.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

What's the deal with that MSD setup you got? Any way to hook up a knock sensor to it or otherwise program the timing curve yourself? 

I've got an ABA block with Digifant Fox head and don't seem to have detonation issues. Can't remember what I have my ignition timing set to. I believe it's at 6*BTDC. 

I'm running 87 octane fine, although last time I really drove it, it was winter. 268 cam 

How is your mixture? Do you have a wideband? Maybe fattening it up a little more would help? Did you say that water/meth didn't help?? Or that you weren't interested?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

ziddey said:


> What's the deal with that MSD setup you got? Any way to hook up a knock sensor to it or otherwise program the timing curve yourself?
> 
> I've got an ABA block with Digifant Fox head and don't seem to have detonation issues. Can't remember what I have my ignition timing set to. I believe it's at 6*BTDC.
> 
> ...


 The msd system does not affect timing; it purely offers spark. Timing is controlled by the Distributer. I can recurve the Distributer... In my case I would be doing the opsite of what most do and source stiffer springs for the mechanical advance so the the timing curve starts higher in the rpm range and offers a little less advance over all. This may be somthing to look into. I do have a narrow band senso and gauge installed, far from ideal but it does give me some idea of what is going on (in addition to exhaust smell, idle sound, deceleration sound, and ofcourse reading the plugs). I did go a little richer on the air screw setting to see if that would help but the effects were minimal. According to the plugs and gauge I am running a good mix but I think the next change will be to a bigger secondary jet, as the secondary is almost allways open when I am having this issue. Thing is that I had this issue with digi as well... Not sure what to think here almost starting to feel like the noise is piston slap or somthing of the like as I have tried about everything in the book. As discribed it does not hapen when engine is un loaded, does not happen while under load at a normal throttle position, And it did not hapen unless you realy bogged the motor when I was running fixed timing. only happens under load when trying to accelerate past 1/2 throttle or so from 4k or lower rpm.


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

carbs ftw :thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Updates:
Good news! Stepped up from a .50 to a .65 on the main jet this got my idle air screw in a good range, and from a .65 to a .75 on the secondary and noticed an improvement in the detonation, so i I decided to go to .90, and finally to a 1 and the detonation only occurs when you lug the engine now, and that’s fine by me. Also noticing cooler engine temps, and smoother acceleration when the secondary opens. 

New exhaust went on today; down pipe, to large stainless resonator from a Lexus to a tight 100 deg., into a mini turbo muffler (all ceramic coated) then out the rocker. I must be getting older… car is super quiet (just a slight authoritative tone, and some light pops and gurgles on deceleration) and I’m digging it. I have a steel exhaust flange coming as we speak; I am going to design and build a header to top this system off. It’s a nice challenge.










I also started making templates for shields I am going to make that will direct more air into the radiator. 











And its getting time to replace the fame rails… lots of abuse from sliding over speed bumps, slamming into road debris, crushing pot holes, sliding over undulations, etc… When the times comes I will be making some sort of slider system out of thick plate steel that will make the transitions smoother and hold up to more action. 









That’s it for now


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Sweet! What's the narrowband reporting now? Still around stoich or is it seeing rich?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Rich, but the car is running better and my issues lessened so go figure. The sensor is a new sensor, and readings are only after its warmed up but I still don’t have much faith in it, especially after this. I think when I build the header I am going to go wideband.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't know much about carbs. How even is the fuel distribution to each cylinder?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

That’s a good question… Multiple cylinders being fed by a single carb (or even throttle body injection) is nothing new though, widely used for eons so I don’t think its terribly inaccurate just based upon that. Personally judging by the spark plugs I would say rather well… every plug has a similar coloration. This is just an averages look at things over time though; I’m sure real time monitoring of individual cylinders things would vary slightly and constantly. Its certainty nowhere near the realm of accuracy and efficiency individual injectors offer. But I do have to say going back to the future on this motor has lessened my headaches, adjusting afr is simple (screw or jets) and I now have the ability to properly tune (un like digi).


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

New air filter installed, welded up the front motor mount so its solid; tired of the motor slapping the hood when you romp on it, and got my head flange for the header in the mail. Currently doing research on scavenging effects, harmonics, flow, etc in preparation for the header build. 

Going to attempt recurving my distributer tomorrow; since i know no source of replacement springs for 8v distributors, I am going to try welding 2 coils together on one spring in hopes that the advance starts at like 3k instead of the current curve:


1050-1400 Advance begins 
2200 15-20 
4000 22-26
5000 26-30

With the 268 cam retarded 4 degrees, power really kicks in at about 2600rpm and pulls hard past 5500rpm ( I have a 6,600 limit set on the ignition system... no valve float and i still have stock 1.8 like torque prior to 2500rpm) If i can get the advance to hold off until this point i can eliminate the detonation. I like the way this is set up, makes the car very fun to drive… so we will see how this goes.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

2L's make everything more fun!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Loving the setup man, and especially interested in seeing your experiences with recurving the distributor, please post pics!

Which part of the engine hit the hood when it happened?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

The very top of the valve cover (g60) hit the hood. I need to upload the photos, but I took apart the distributor to find there were 2 springs of different diameter (stiffness). Judging by rotation direction, the first, lighter spring allowed the advance to start, while the stiffer spring held the final advance. Both springs are shaped differently and are not interchangeable. I disassembled another distributor I had, removed the stiffer spring and modified it to fit the lighter springs place on the original distributor. Now I am running 2 thicker springs. Advance comes in around 3k, and ends at about 6k, with about 20 deg. Overall. Even with this setup, I am still having pre ignition issues. There is more going on with this motor than I know about, I feel that the head was shaved at some point, or some other compression adding changes / machining performed. Not completely happy with this setup, decided to cancel the big trip I had planned with the car for obvious reasons. 

In other news, all new carpet was installed, and the majority of the interior buttoned up. I do have a feeling this car is going to end up on the back burner for a couple years yet again, this time due to me relocating (what a process I tell you!) We will see what happens, one thing is for sure, the car is not leaving my possession, and I am going to try to make it out to the Oktoberfest fall european car show… 
Car show details: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5795446-10th-Annual-Oktoberfest-Presented-by-Sendell-Motors-and-Next-Level-Tuning&highlight=sendell


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much progress to speak of. Had the car sitting for about a month, figured I would drive it a little before winter hits (and I prep it for winter storage). Same issues with the detonation… I am just going to swap motors when I find the time. Beautiful thing with these 8v, a nice motor can be had for just about nothing. 2.0 / 3a block, would like to go with a solid lifter head and a huge cam (would make good use of the carb setup) this time around. Still minor details to finish here and there, and not totally sold on the bumper / headlights I have installed… may change that up as well. We will see what happens when I pull it out of the garage in the spring. 

Taking advantage of this nice weather:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Good plans man, always like seeing the nice pics in your thread also :thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks! I can say the same about your thread; you did nice job on your fox, looks great! Allways enjoy the new pictures.


----------

